#    ,  , )))
,          .    )

 :
  .    :
-   -  ,        . ...
 : -  ??
- ,     ().
- :       -   ???


         - ( ,    ..).   ,      :
-   , , , ...
-   -,   ?
-      !
- (  !)     ...?????

,   , ))))))

----------


## odri

-  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

!   !

----------


## **

,  !!!      ...

----------

)     :
  .         ,   ,       , ,        ,    -  ,  ,  .  .,      :       - ?
 : ", ,     "

----------


## **

,     :

     . .  7,  ,,     .        !   ,       () :"!"      ,       :Smilie:      :"   " !    ,    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

....   ...   :

 - 6-  6-  ....   7    6666 . 66 . ( 20000... ) ... !!!!!!

----------

,      . 
  :
 1   : "    ...   ."
 2 ,  , :  ,   ,   - "".    ,   ? 
  -- (     )
,      .  ,      . :Wow: 

         1.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kiparis-K

> ....   ...   :
> 
>  - 6-  6-  ....   7    6666 . 66 . ( 20000... ) ... !!!!!!


  :Wow: 
,   ?

----------


## LUK_KUM

> ,   ?


....     -   :Smilie:

----------


## Kiparis-K

*LUK_KUM,*
 !

----------


## jul-2000

,       ,    67  :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

*jul-2000*, ......     ...   6666,666666666666666666

----------

.
    .       . 2    :   4        4. , ,        ?       : "           ,         ."
    !

----------


## LUK_KUM

**, ...  ...  - ...  ...    ....  ...  ....       ...,     ,   100    .... ...    ...  ...    (  :Smilie: ) ....          .... ,     ,      ...   ,

----------

,    ,       17 -.
    .  ,  -    .  ,  .
 ,     : "     ,    .. !".  ,     .
     .  , -      .  .    : "!!!"

----------


## LUK_KUM

... 

  -,    -   ,     .         ,  ...           ,    - "   ". 

     ))

  .

----------

*LUK_KUM*, )))

----------

.    -  .  ,    ""        .

----------

,   .
    ,     ,    ,  : ", -!"
,    ,   :"  -  ",    ,     . -   . --,  ..,       .
 , ,  . ,    1 .
 :   ( )      (  4  ).      ,  , .  : --, -.
 ....    .
, ,    ,    ,    1  ,   .

----------


## Z

.   ,   .        - ,       ,  .  ,     ,      "!     ..?      !"  ...

----------

" " " :
-    !!!     ?
-  ?!    ......."

 - !

----------


## net

.         -     .     "   -,      ,     "

----------


## Linga

> ......        .....


    . :Big Grin:

----------


## zAngel

(   ),     .
. 
-    / 12  ,   15
-

----------


## LUK_KUM

...     ....  

      .    . . ,    , -       . 
 . , .   . , , .  . 
   : , .   , , .      .  -.      . 
, ,      ,    -      .   .        ?  ,    . 

.      , ( ,  
)    .   :  ,        ? .      ? 
       .     ?   √  . 
   . ,     ,      ,    . 
,   -,    ,  √  .   .   . 
   √ ! --!      . 
  ,  : 
-      √ ? √     . 
- , √  .     . √    
  . 
-  ? √  . 
-       . √  . 
-  ? √  . 
- ... -  . √  . .  .  . . .
   . 
-  ? √  . 
- ... -     
        .       . 
- ,  . √     . 
- . √     . 
-  ""? √  . √  ""? 
-        . √   . 
-  -    ? √  . 
-  -    ? √    .
        . 

, -   ,      .   .   √  .        .   ,     ,    ,      ,   √   .    .  √  .    , ,     . 

 .     .  ,   .     . . .   . . . .  .  .        . , . . . . . ,   . 

      ,   , 
: 
-  , ...
 .       : ", ,  " "  , ? " "   " ",  ? " "  " ",  , ? " "  " ", !"

,  ,    (      ).        .    .   . , ,   .    .  . 
-  ! 
   ,  . 
- ? 
 . 
- ,  .   -  ? 

       .   . 
,  -,   . ,  . 
- . 
     ,       . ,    :   √    ,    .

 .    -   . .   .  , , .  - ,  . . 
-  ? 
     ,  - . 
     .   ,      ,         ,    .       . .    .      ,   .   . . 
-  ? 
,    . 
  . 
-   ?      - ?   
  . 
-      ? √    .
  √ ,    . 
-       .    . . 
    .    .      .   
     . , , , , ...
   . ? 
-         ? ? √  
        . √    
  ? 
-  ? √  . √     ! √   
     . 
-    . 
.   .    .       . 
-  , ,   ? 
-   ...
   ,   -  .    : 
- ... .   √ ! 
  .  ! .   .  .   .   .    √  .  -, "  " !   . 
-  !   ! √  . -     
  ! 
-    .    .     . √  
       . ,  ,
        . ,  , . 
   -      ,        . 
- -!      ,      ! 
-  ? √  . 
-  ! √   . √     . 
   .  .  .  : ",    !"    .       
: 
-     ! ...
     ,       : 
- .  ,  ,    ? 
   .     .      .    .  .  ,  ,       ( , ?)   . ,  . 
   ,       .  .   .      ,    ,      ,  -  ,    . 
   ""   .   -   ,         .     . 

 ,   .    .     .      .        . 
  ,         ,  . ,    . 
-  , !    ? √    ,
         √  -? ?

-  , .    .   
       .   ...,  - 
  .       . ...,
  !   .  !   ?  
   √ . ! , , -  ! √  
     . 
     . 

    .   .  .  .   .  .         : 
- !   ? !     !     
  .       !    .
  ? !    !

----------


## Z

quote]!    ![/quote] , !!!!!!!!   ... ![

----------

> ...   !


  " "... :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

,    .      ,        ,   .     ,   - ,    .    ,    ,       ,   . 
  -  -.  :Big Grin:     .

----------


## LUK_KUM

> 


...    ....

       ...     ....    ,      : "    - -....    " 
...   ....

----------

> ,    .


.  ,      ,      ,    ()    .
,      ,    ,   .    .
  ,     ,     :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:     ,     !
       ,         . ,   ,    ,     ,          - .
      "-"!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

(  ):
 ,        ,   .
   ,   .
        : "   ,    !"

----------

,     .                . ()     .       , ,     .        .    ,    . ,     ,     (      - -)    :    ?   ! -       ,     !   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## **

:  ,   - ,    !   :Smilie:   :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

!!!!  :Embarrassment:  .....       ....     ...  ....  ....       ...     ....         ....   ...

----------


## Vladimirus

,     "  ".      ,      :yes:

----------


## LUK_KUM

...      , , ,      ....     ....           II ... ....   -  ...    ....      "  " ,      ...     -    ,   II    ....      ...  ...  :Smilie:

----------

.        4  .   .

----------


## LUK_KUM

...   ....      -    ...        ....   ...      ....    ...   ....       ...    ,       ,   ...     ...    -  ....    -   ?????

----------


## *

,       .        - ,   ,     12  (    )      ,    .        , -          .  ,    .   .

----------


## LUK_KUM

...     -     ...      "  "   :Smilie:

----------


## **

:
      .                  -   .        ,    ,   ,    .     ,        "     !!!"       .     !

----------

:
     ,     .      ,    .      (   ). ,   ,         ""   .       ,    ,        (  17, -15). ,    , ,    . -    ,   "",      . ,   ,      ,      .   ,   ,        .    :EEK!:   :    , , ,    : ", "!(    ?)  ,        ,    .       .   , .  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

....   

   - ,  2      .     , ,      ( !)   .          ,      :        ...           ,     " ".   ,     .              ,     ""   ...          , ,       .      , ..  ,      ...  @ , ..       ,          "   ,         -  ! -    ". ,              ,        .   -  .  : - ! !  ! : -  ! : -  ,  ! : -  ! ( ,     )   !    ,    !                    (  )!  ! - ! -        ! - !       :     ...

----------


## **

> :    , , ,    : ", "!


  !!!




> 


 !!!

----------

> @


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

 -,  .
 ,     ,        .      .
   ,        ,        .     ,   ,    ,       .          .
,  ,   ,       .       , ,    ..  ,       ,   ,       . ...      ...  .....      .  ,       ,     .       . , , ,   ,     ,     . , ,  !!!

----------


## **

!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

.           . .(   )
"   ,  " ",      ,  ,  (   )   .  ,       ., -   40      .     .   ,      .   -  .            ",   ? "",  "-   . ",     "-  .   ,                  - !!!!!!!.......  :Wow: -       .,       ." 
.

----------

.   " "  ?    ,    ,      .
 .       ( ) ,     ,      , : ,     .      .

----------

()
, ,    , ,    . ( ,  )    ,       ,       ()     ,       (,  ).  ,   ,    .  :  , - ?  :Embarrassment:          ,   . ,    ,   ,    ,    .  ,    ,  . ,    ?      .     ,   ,   .   .

----------

> ,                  -


!!! :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 :  ,  ,    .

:   .  :Smilie:

----------

,               .  ,     ,      : ",  ." "   ? - -     ." , ,  ,       ...     .
  ,   .,     .

----------

.   .   .         .        ,,  .. 200     , ....   ,     .   -        .       ,       .,     ,      :Wow: 
,

----------


## *

,   .    ,           ,      ,   -     ,  .   ,     ,      ,  ,         ,      .      ,         ,        .

----------


## **

:   .
- ,   !     ? 
- . 
-  ,     ?    ,     !     .    .  ,   365 .      8 ,     122 ,   243 .    8 ,  122 ,  121 .   52 ,    ,    ,    .  ?  69 .    , ?        ,   -  52   26  .  43 .  .    2  ,   30 .   13 .    12  .   ?! 
- ?! 
-        - 1 !!!   1 ,       !     ?!!

----------


## **

.  -     -   . , ,   . ,   ,   .    ,      .       .     .  ?   , ,   ,       :",  ,   ",   . ,     ...

----------

> 200     , ....   ,     .   -        .


    ,     .. , ,      ,    .

----------

> ",  ,   ",   . ,     ...


       ,      ,      .

----------


## k3n

.   .    .
  -     -  : " ?  - ?"  .. (      ) :

   -  !

----------


## Z

, ,   .              ,     : "    !".

----------

-     2          :   !  :Wow:  -      "".  , ,   .     ,       ,      . -  2      .   ""   ,     . 
         .        .  :  !    ....(  ).    .       . .  ,     ,      . .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-  .          -  (/// ) .    -    :

*   .*

----------


## **

( ) -   .       ,      - , ,    ,  .     - -  , -     ...          -      .          ,    -  , ...   ,   , ...         .    500 (!)  - 5  -   ...  :

- ?   ,  :

- , - , -  300     !     -    .  ,      -   -      .      :

-  , - , ?"...    :

-   -,        !

  !..

----------


## Cvetik_m

.
.     ""    .     .   "" ,    .    3- " ".  .   ,    .     (     )   :", ,   , ".

----------


## agur

", ,   , ".

   ""...

----------

> ", ,   , ".
> 
>    ""...


   ...     ()

----------

> -     2          :   !  .


        ,        "" ! ...

----------

.   , ..  ,     .       ,  :- .    ,     ,      : " ,    ?".   :",  "    .      : " ,  "      ? --, !!!      !!!    ,     ,  : " ,    ,   !"      . , ,  -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ...

> ... , , , ...


    ...                ...        ...            :Smilie:   ...      ... ....      :Smilie:

----------

,   .               ,           "   ".    ,     ,          ()   "   "    - ...   :yes:  ,   ,  ,      . ,

----------


## LUK_KUM

...  !!!...  ...

      . . 
.   : 
" ,    .     .   
   ,        
  .   ,     ,   
  .    ? "

 , ,  ,    ,    
,    ,    
,       . ,  , 
  ,   .   
 ,  - ,    ,
     : 
   ,       .
  .   " ".  - , 
  .

----------

.  ,          .     ,      .          .   :Smilie:   -       (   )

----------

> .  ,          .     ,      .          .    -       (   )


    !!!!      ?

----------

.   :Embarrassment:          .   .

----------

> . . 
> .   : 
> " ,    .     .   
>    ,        
>   .   ,     ,   
>   .    ? "


 !    ,     .        ,    .     . :Big Grin:

----------


## Maja

> -       .


    .
   .   ,   , ,    "",   .
   ,       -    -     ,       ().         ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Z

> ,


, ,        -,    , "",  ....

----------

> -       .


   ,     :
   ,  ,       . ,  ,    -  ,   ,     .     ,     .    ,            ,   (   :Smilie:   ).

----------

.    ,     - !  -        ,      : ",   ?!!!" ,  ,   -       .  ,   , - -  . ,  ,   .  -  - !.  ...

----------

.       ,          .        ,   .  , : "  ,  ,    ."    ,   .      ,       ,   ,   ,     (  )      .  ,      .     ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## 777

"" (  ) -  10      ,      ... .    ,      -     ,     (    ,    ...), : - ,  ,      . : - ,   , ...  ,   ,  .         : - , ***,    ,   !??       ... : -    ! : - ,   ...     ,   ! ,    -  !  ,   ,     -  .()

----------


## agur

, ,   , ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

,       -   .
    3   ( .  ).        ( )    :    ()       (      "--").
    ,      :   -   , ,    .     -  , !
         -    ,  ,  ,   - -    ,      ""   .  ,    ,  -         , ..     ,  ,   -  ,       "  ",    ,       .
       -  4-   .

       ,     ,      ,  ,  ,    -         ,     : "              .",   ,       -  -    .
,      ,   4-    ...        ...
    -

----------


## ekost

:
  ,    .            :
-!,    !
(      )

----------

!      ,     .
. ,     ,   :    .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 !

----------

.   -   . -... :    ?  , .      : ..  :Smilie:

----------

,        .  , ,  ,       ,  (  ,       ). , .  : , --, --,  , ---- , ---- .     -?  :Embarrassment:    ,     .
      ,  ,  ,  . , ,    .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

.    .

 , ,  .

 90-      .      ,     4.    ,      ,      .        ,       .     ,               .     ,   ,     , .

 ,   ,    ,      .        ,    .        .

       .           :   ,  ;      , , ;         .   ,   .      ,        ,    .

      :     ,    , ,      .          ,     .             .     .     ,    .        ,         . ,    ,         ,     .

      .       , , ,      ,  ,        , ,          ..   ?

  . -          .

----------


## LUK_KUM

,    ,       ,  ...    ....        ...   (   ...   -    ) ...      -     -   ...     ...  ,   ...  - ... ,  ,  ... -   ... "" ...      ...  ...    ....  ....... ...      ...      ... - ...  ...   ....     ...       ,      ...  ,      ...   ""  ...  - ... ...   ....         ....         ....    ... ....   ....   "" ...    ,         ...        ...  ,   ...      .."...   ...   ?" ...  "   " ...    ....   ... ....   ...    -  -    ....     ...            ...     ....        ...   "" ....    ....        ...  -         ....  ...  ..   ....   ...  ...        ...  !!!! ...      ...  ....    ....       .... 
             ...-  ...   ...        ....   ....   !!!! ....         ,    ...         ...     ,    !!!!!!!...

----------


## LUK_KUM

...      ....  ... ....  !...      ....    ...   ....      .....     ...      ....  ...       ...    ....

----------


## snn

> !!!!!!!...


 :8:

----------

*LUK_KUM* ,    -?   ,  ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sveda

...     . :    ,    -  ...     !

----------

> 


LUK KUM! !          !  :Big Grin: 



> ....  ... ....  !...      ....    ...   ....      .....     ...      ....


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## Tortilla

:yes: 
*LUK_KUM*,  -    !!

----------

, , ,  ,       .  . --    .   ,    -      .     ,  ,  .
"  ?" -  .
"      " -  ...

 ,      ,  ,   ,   -  ...  :Cool:

----------


## odri

> , , ,  ,       .  . --    .   ,    -      .     ,  ,  .
> "  ?" -  .
> "      " -  ...
> 
>  ,      ,  ,   ,   -  ...


-,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## T@nya

.   !  :Smilie: 
 .
-        .
    .  , ,  ,   .    .   .  .  :    .
       : ",      ?"

----------


## T@nya

-  (   ),      .
    . ,       :     , -  ,       - 15 . , ,    . ,    ,   .       ,      ( ).       - .    -.     :   .   ,         .          .   ,   9   (  ),     ,    ,        ,     : "  ".

----------


## .

> ,   9   (  ),     ,    ,


 ,    !  ,  ,  , .  :Smilie:

----------

*TBO*,  ! ::condom::

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

. 
   -  . 
  :   -  ..

----------

> :   -  ..


  :Big Grin: 
 : !!!!!!!  :Wow:

----------

-  , . ,    70 .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.  . ,    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Leila

-     .
          : -- ( ).      ,         :  .   ,   , ,      ,    --,  .           :  ,   -  .

----------

,         ,          ADSL    20-.  , -     , -     ,    .         :
- ,    .
-  ?
- ,    .
-   ,     .       ?
-  .
- , ,       ?
-  ,    ,     ,  ,     .
- ??? , ?
- .
   .      ,     .           .       ,      ,   .  ,  :
- ,    , .
       ,        .       .
-    ?
- .
- ,     ?
   ,   , , ,      .
-    
-    ,     ,  ,       .
- ???
-      ,     ,      ,    .      ,    .      ,      ,   ,     .
- ,  ?
-     ?
- .
- ,   ,    .     .     ,   ,        .     ,    ,   .
   ,      . 
-  ,   .
-   ,         ?
- , ,  . 
,   ,   ,  . -      , -    .    .       .

----------


## sofiaab

,    . 
         .   -  ,   .         ( 8),  -   -. ,        "",   - "".                        .

----------

.  ,  ,   (  )   ,  .          - .   ,    .
  -

----------

-. 
  . ,    . ,   ,     ", ."  :"    ?"      , : ", . "
  ,     .
 :
/ - 
.  - 
 - 0,5 ()

----------


## El Barto

,  2  ,  5-6 : 
  (  )    (toyota trueno).     , .   ,  ,        .     ,    -        -      .  ,        ,  .      .   ,      : "     -!!!".   ,   .  ,  ,     .    ,  ,    .  ,    .      ,    ,          .      .  ,    .        .     (  ,      ).       .         .     : ",   ,    !!"        30.  .    .   .     ,   .                .  .    ,             .       .    ,    (    ),     .      .        .   : "   .    ."  : !.   .     ,     .       ,      .   ,       .     ,   ,    .    : " , ,     :    ,         !!!"        ,   .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

*EI Barto*, !

----------

...   : "    ,   !..     ,     !.."  ,     ...  :  ,    ,    ,   ,     ...      ... "    ,  "...  
 :      ...  ,   ,   ?..   : "  ,   "... ...  : "   "...   :Smilie:    ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !!!"


,       ?
      ?
 ?   ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## Alex30

""   , , ,   .
      (     -  ). 

     :    ,             (     ),         .   ,      " " ,   - .  
 ,       /,    ,   ,  500-   (   ,    ,     !!!),  ,     !
      ,     .   -   (, ).
       (      ,        - ),      -  -    !
  !

----------

:Big Grin:   !  ,   (  )

     ,          .   -   ,   ,       , ,   , , .
   ,        .     ,     .  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## PlomBeer

...

  ,         N,      ,   -  ,  ,      ,       ,    (  ,  ?? ) !!!!!!   ) !

----------


## pearlS

.        20.  ,   .   : "?   ."    .      ,    .

----------


## zAngel

> ?


,     ,       50,  : "", 26 - "."   :Wow:

----------

-   (   )     . ,   ,    ,      .
 ,     "   "     :      !  :Wow: 
,  ,  - ,     .  :Big Grin: 
 ,     (- !)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,       50 - . .(), 71-  ()...    :Smilie:

----------


## agur

,    - " ". 
     ,    :   ""  ,      : "  , **!"

    ,   ...

----------


## LUK_KUM

http://doci.nnm.ru/dock_of_freedom/0...6/podborka_38/

----------


## agur

*LUK_KUM*,  .
    .

----------

- .      ,    - .  -,      - : !!!!

----------

,  3 .        .
 ,    11-12    .    ,  . . .  ,  ...  .    - 10 . ,      ?!    9 .
 :  9  ,       ,      , . .   .   :
-  ?
- .
- ( ) !!!

 ?!!! :EEK!:   :Wow:   :Lol:

----------

.      .     ,     .  ,    .      ,        .               . 

   !    -,  ,   .  ,     .   , .    ,   ,     .    ,    ,      .       .       ,         .

----------


## .

**, -    ...

----------


## MTs

.     http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?49619  :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

)))))))))))))))

    ():
- ,     ,    ,   ?!

***

     : "     ?"

***
     ,  : "   ,      !"

***
,    .....

***
 ( call-center) -   ?
 - , .
 -     .
 -   ,   
 -  ?
 - ,  !

***
:
-    ?

***
-         (  
)
-  ...
- .... ?
-    ?  ?
-   ?   .
-     ?
- .   .     .       .

***
-     :
-   ,     ,        ? (      ,   ,   )
-              ,   21    . (    )

***
, , .   :
:   :
:   :
: ,  ,   ?
:   ,      !!!  .

***


-      .    ?! (   )

***
:
- ,    ,    -,    ?

***
 ,  .
: ", ,  .    ?"

***
: -      ,   5 
: - 
: - "" -  4 ,     5...
: - --,  
: -  -   4 ,    
: - ----,      - 

***
- , .
-?

***
 ,   , ,      .      ..    .. ..   !!!!!
: ...

***
,     - ,    ? (
)

***
  :
- !!!     !!!     !!!   !!!

***
  :
- , ..,     . ,   ???!!!!

***
, ,    "  " (  ,  ,   ).       :
- ,      ...
:
-     ...

***
  , ,     ?
-         !     !!!

***

"...  ,     ,    ?" ( )

***
 .   .
: "     ."
: ",  ?"
: "."
:  ,    ???      ?


***
  :
-    ?
- ,  .

***
C,      ?


***
    ... () ...  .


***
 ,   6 ,      ,  .    ,   .

***
,    ?

***
,    -  -  ,   .


***
, .  ?

***
,   ,  , ?

***
.    .

***
,  ,      ?

***
  : "       "


***
 .  :
-    ?
- , . , !
-  ?
-   ,    .
-     , .       .  ,     , **.


***
      -      
:
-  .
 : "  ,  ?"
,   : "    - ,      ,      " =)))

----------

-        .  .  ?

- ,        ,      250 ?

-          . ׸ -?

-       ,        .   ?

-     ,  .   , -    ,       .

-       ?

-         ,   .   , ?      .

-           ?

-        .  ?

-      .     5.   ?

-     40            .    .            ?

- ,      " "?       , -, -,    . 

-    -  .    ?

-     ,     ?    3    ,    ,    .

-   2-  --.    3   .    ,     ?

  ?!   ?!        ?

-      ,   ,       .

 ,   :
-   ,     ,      .   ,        ?

-   2    .      .   ,  ?

-       .    ,   ,     .   ?

-     ,    .       - ?

-    " "   .    .    ,   .   - ?

-     .    ,    ,      ,   .

-   , , ,     20   .         !

-    ,    .  ,    , ,   ,  .   : "   !       ?!"

-      -  .   ,   ...   ?

-        ?

-      -  . , ,  -...    ?

-        .    ?

-    ! !!!

-        .  ,  .        .

-       .    ?

-          .   ?

-     ,        ,    . ,   4.     . , ...         .  ,    , ,     .

-   ,  , ,       ?

-   ,    ,   ,          ?

-      ? 

-    ,   ?

-     ,     ?

-   ,   " "?

-   ,     ?

-       !      !

     .        ,   -, -  - ! , ,   .     .     ,     :    ... , !      ,      , : ", ,    !"

-   .     ?

-     .         .      !

-         .    - ?

-      2 .     ?

-       ,    ?

-            .   ,   - ,     !   !

   " ": "    .     ,    .               !"

----------


## sofiaab

:   100  (  )"     "  50"

----------

*LUK_KUM*,    131  ...  :8:

----------


## LUK_KUM

** , .. ,      ...      ...

----------

> **, -    ...


    ,    , ,  . :Embarrassment: 

       .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

- .
      -    .

----------

> .   ,   - ,     !   !


  :Big Grin: 
 ,     ,       ,         - .
          .  , ..     :Big Grin:      ,    .    .  :Wow:

----------


## Glbuch1976

[QUOTE=]  ,     ,     :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:     ,     !

            .  :  :War:

----------


## Glbuch1976

> ()
> ...,    ?      .     ,   ,   .   .


 ...
        , ..    .     ,      ,   ,   ,     ,     .    ,  45, , - ,   .           ,   ,   ...
,     , ,    ...

----------


## goodbux

- ,    :      ?  !
 - ,  ,     ?
 - ,      ?    ,  !..
 - ,    ,       !
 - ,    , ?     .   -   .
 -     ?    ... ...   ?..    ...
 - ,   ,    ?    .  -     !     ,      !
 -      .     -  , , ,   .
 - ,     !    !
 - ,      . 
 - ,   , ...
 -        !   ...
 - ,    ? .  , ,     ?
 - ,      !..   ,   ...
 - ,            ...    ?.. ... .   ,   ... 
 - ,    -,   ,   ?..   ! --!..
 -        ! 
 - ,     ?   ! 
 - ,   ,    ? 
 -   .    ?    !   -  .
 - ,       ?      ?  ,      ?    ?
 -  !  !    !      ,    30 ,  ,  ...     ...  ... 
 -      -   ...   !
 - !   .    !
  :
- ,   ?

----------


## LUK_KUM

...   ...

   -   (    ).       . ...    ...    .    .      .    ,        ...... (   ) .... !.... ......  ...!!! .......  ... ... ...!!! ... ...   .......!!!! ... !...  -   !!!! ...  ,                 ...

----------

.
       - ,  ,  ,   .     . -   , ,    .   .   ,    .   . ,  ,   (  )    .    ,      .             , ,   ,      . ,       :Stick Out Tongue: .     .    ,  .    ,  .      ,    (   ),   ,   .   .  , , ,     :   , ,     !  ,    ,     :   #!  !   !!!  :Wow:  
,    , , ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   (  )


 .      - ,      .   -      .

----------

. , ,  , .   ,     ,   .         -    ,               .  ,      ,   -   ,    .     ,  ,    ,   .    -    ( 9),    .     ,   .  ,     ,     ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LUK_KUM

.. ...

.     ,       
"!" : " , ?!".   
. 

.     ,   . 
       (  ),  
   : 

-   ,  "!",    - " ,
  ?!". 

,  ...    .    
 . ,    : 

- ! 

: 

-  , ?! 

 ...

----------

> "!" : " , ?!".


  :Big Grin:  .
    ,   ,   ,  .
 : "    #,   ,   ."

     , ,   ,         : , , , ,     ()....    ,     , -  -.
      ,      .        :  , .., #!!!      : , , , .
   .
,   ,     ,       .

----------


## LUK_KUM

...     ...

            " !" .....

...     " !" ..."@ !"  .. ...

......   ..  :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

......
http://evilblade.livejournal.com/86679.html

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## agur

... - -!

,      ( ) -         .
    ,   
 12-   :   !" :Smilie:

----------

!     .

   10 .     ,      .     ,        ,  .       ,   -     .           .   ,       . ,     .       ,    , : "    ... ..."  ,      ...

----------


## LUK_KUM

http://doci.nnm.ru/avatarz/14.08.2006/detki_pod_vodoj/

----------

**, ,     :Stick Out Tongue: 
*LUK_KUM*,    :Wow:

----------


## .

..        ,  -     ,  .,    .   , : -       -   ? -  - ,  , .  . -            -      -    -      -  ?

----------


## Anik

,       ,      .        - !  :Smilie:    , ,     ,         .           (     !!) 3      ,  ,  .     ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Strecoza

: "** "  :Smilie:

----------


## sofiaab

.    ,
   .      
 ,        . 
        , ,  , 
  ,       . 
    -.       , 
    .         . , ,
  ,    ,   .  
 , ,   -       
,      .    -
    ,   ,   .
   .   ,   ,
,     ,   , 

 ,   .        ,  
 - ,   ,    . . 
! 
      4,     
< ,  >. 
  ,        
.

----------


## VasilisaV

*sofiaab*, )))))))))))

:

----------

"",   30, .   ,    (  ): "   "...   ...     ....  ...

----------

( ).        . ,            ,        .         ,           ,     ,            .. ...     (         )       ..      ,    .           (     )        ,          .     :Wow:

----------

,          ,   .  ,  , ,      .    : "  3 - #.    ,     "  :Wow:

----------


## Brainy

: " ?" ()

----------


## Brainy

.     : "             "

----------

> ?" (


  :Big Grin: 

         ,       .         . ,    ,    ""   ,     .      .      ,    - . :   ?!?!      :   ,  ,  ,       !!!  :Wow: 
   .

 :Big Grin:

----------

( )    ,   5  ,    .     , , ,    .       1  -  .        ,    ,     ,  " ,   ". 
   -,  (!)      .. .. ,    : ".. ..         ?"   : "  "  ?"   ,    -.."  ,   ..
  - ., .

 - - ., . ** 

,  :Wink:

----------


## pearlS

, .  ,   .    ( 55)   . Ÿ ,     .  : -    ,  ().     .     ,      .

----------

1.  ( )      .      .     ( ),   , , ,  , , : ,   , -        ,  , . 
2.  -  (     ,   )     ( 10) ,  , : ,   , -   ,  ,     , , . 
3.     .  ,   (     )  -!   .

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strecoza

**,    ,     :Smilie: 
!  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> -


 !  :Smilie:

----------

1.    .   -.     ,   . 
- ,        
- ,    ,     ,    .
-    ,    .
-    ,     ?
-      ,  .
- ,    ,     ?
-   ,  .
 -. 
-    , !
.
--,   -  

2.  .   . .
-  , .
- ?
- -,   - .
-   !
    ,     ,      .  .
- ?
-, .
-, ,    ,    **-**-**.,     .
-  ?
-, ,     ,   ****,    ,   ****.
--!   ?
--.
-    ,  !

----------

Brainy .  -      1C . ,     . : ",    ?".           .

----------


## jul-2000

> 


   !  :Smilie:

----------


## ASK

...
  ,   ..    : -       ? (   )
-, ... (  )
. 
-   ?
 -!
      , ,   (, )   ,  .
 :Wow:

----------

*ASK*,   :Wow:   ?  :Wink:

----------


## ASK

> ASK,   ?


  :Smilie:

----------

.     .     . :  ? ,   :     .
 :Wow:

----------


## Alenchik

.    , : "    ?"!!! , , .     , ,    :  "    ?".     ? :   !

----------

.         -  ,  ,   .    ,       ,  .   ,    .           .     ,  - . ,   ,        ,   : "   ,   !".  ,   ,   .      .   : " ,           !"  ,   .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

,  . -  - , ,  ,     ""?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

...

----------

,  :         :Wow: 
,  ,    ,    .     ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

  :     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,  :


  :Super:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

""  "".  :Smilie:  ,    ""    .     ,  .   ,      ,    .   ,     .  ""  "".   ,        :Smilie:     !

----------


## net

?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

-   :Frown:      -     4,  ...

----------


## net

?

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

,

----------


## net

" ",      .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

...
 ,      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

...

----------


## LUK_KUM

..  ..))))
http://doci.nnm.ru/flowers/30.08.2006/ne_serdite_nas/

----------


## Glbuch1976

> ..  ..))))
> http://doci.nnm.ru/flowers/30.08.2006/ne_serdite_nas/


 !!!
    -
http://b3ta.hnldesign.nl/rsc/

----------


## LUK_KUM

*Glbuch1976*,   :Smilie:  ...-    ...   ... -  ...     ...

----------


## Glbuch1976

, - !!!    :Lip:

----------


## stas

*LUK_KUM*, *Glbuch1976*,   .      /.

----------


## LUK_KUM



----------


## Nass

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=49346

----------


## net

*Ludmil-Ka*, .

----------


## .

*Ludmil-Ka*, ,      .   :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

*Nass*, ...        ... ...

----------


## LUK_KUM

..    newsru.ru

 CNN    ,                  . 

 ,   "Live From",  12:48        .             "".           ,            .

 - ,       ,   ,     asshole ()    - ,  The Times (   Inopressa.ru) 

           .   ,       " ",        . ".   , ,  ,   ", -  . " ,     ,    ", -  . : ",  , ,    ". : "   ? ". 

      : ",        .    - , ,    ,   .  , ,  .  . , .      ".

        ,       ,           , , -  . 

"   ,     . -  ,    ,       ".

    ,     ,     .

  CNN            ,   ,  Reuters.

  , ,       , : ",       .     ,     ". 

"CNN            ,     CNN. -         ".

   NN     .  ,         . CNN,    , ,    ,   -   .

----------


## Glbuch1976

-       :Silly:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

" ".      ,         .     . ,     50...
- !      :  ,      ?
-   ?
-  ...  ...
-       ?
- ... , -   .  .  .
- .          ?
-    ? ... -,    .   ...
- .          ?
-   ?     ...
-  ?
- ,     .
-  ?
- ,    ,  ,  . 
- ,     - ...
-  .     ...   ,  ?
- ,      ,    .   ,          ...
-    ,  ...    , -,   :  ,    .
-   ?        -? ,  -,  ,     ?
-      .    .      .
- .    ?
-  ?
- ,   -?
-     .    -, - ,         .   ...
-       ?
-  ...
-      ?
-  ... ...
-  6 ?
- , .  15.
- , ,          ,      .
- ? () ,    ! ( )    ?
-    ,    - .
- ,      ,       ?
-   ?!?!
-      !
...

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

> Ludmil-Ka, ,      .


  :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:    ,   !

----------


## Ki

,   : "   40      ,   !!"
   ,      .         ...
 . .   .
 "".  ...
  .  -   ,  ... 
  .
  : "      - ,  ..."

----------


## Glbuch1976

[QUOTE=Ki]     ...
, ,        ,   -  ...
   2 ,  - ,   .  ,      -  .   (     )

----------


## Ki

-       ,   ...

----------


## Glbuch1976

> -       ,   ...


! :Big Grin:

----------


## FSK

> ,  . -  - , ,  ,     ""?


  :Smilie:

----------


## andrew1

...  . ,    ,  " "
       "-",  ,  ,     ,  ,   -  ))))  ,   , , , ... ,      (,,    ))))),     ,  ,  6 . .
     - "  "       ,  ,   ))))

----------


## Glbuch1976

,    ))).     .     ,  ,       :Big Grin:  .         .     , ,     .

----------


## Cvetik_m

.  ().  ,      .     2 .  !        .  ""  1  ** !        : "     "
 :     ?    ! :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glbuch1976

-     ( ).     : " ?",   : ",        ".  .        ,

----------

:
  .   :
- "", !
-..   .. (  ,       ?)
-???
-,     ?
-??? (       ?)   :Wink: 
-  !
 :Smilie:

----------

,       -  ! 

  -     ,     ,    , "", ...

   ,    ,     :Smilie: )))
   ,   ,        ,  : , , ....

      ....   :Smilie: ))

----------


## nadezhda.l

.   .            .      -  .     ,   " , ". -     , ,   ,      .     ,   ?     :
:   (  )   !!!
:  ,   (     )
:    ,  , .
:  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,     .
:   ,    -,      ""
:  ,   
 ,       .    .      .

----------


## Noubadi

.    ,   ,    .  :     . -. . -.     ,       . , , .  :   . ,   ,  ,           (,  ).    ""        .     , ,   ,   ,   . ,   ,  ,  2     . ,     ,     !!! ,     ,         :Smilie:

----------

.  -  .        ,   .  -  .            .          .        .    . ,   (!)          : " ,  ? ? ,   ,      ".               ,    ,     . ,     .       . , , ,      .       .  -      -  .  ,   .  .        ,  ,   - ,      ,    - -      ,     ,        .... ,    -      -          ,        ;    ,          ,    : "?"      ,    ,   ....

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## NTaL

> .    ,   ,    .  :     . -. . -.     ,       . , , .  :   . ,   ,  ,           (,  ).    ""        .     , ,   ,   ,   . ,   ,  ,  2     . ,     ,     !!! ,     ,


     ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.    .    30 -  ,  , ,  , ...    . " ? - .   : "   ,  ,  !".        : " Ѩ ?"

----------


## artbuh

:
        ,   ...
    "!"
, ,     ,     ...
    "   !"
   ,    "  ?"
 : "       ..."
 ,     ,  ,         ))))))))))
(      )))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## labaluzska

.     ,  ,    ,  -   ,   ,  .   ,  - ,    (   -),   ,    ,   ,  .  -       " ",       .    : "   ",        ,    ,     .   !   ,   .

----------


## VasilisaV

:
:       ?
:     ?
 (  ):    - 2,  - 2, - -  2-3....
 ( ):     -?!

----------


## Lemori

,   ,  .       , -      ,      ,   .             .    ,           .      .    ,   .   ,   .     ,  .   : ",      :Wow: ???    !!!".

----------


## Tortilla

:yes: *Lemori*, 


> ,


   ..  ....  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> :
>         , ...
>     "   !"


   . -    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Lemori

> *Lemori*,    ..  ....


 ,     :Wow:

----------

:   ,  ,       ,    .        ,       ,      .      : "      ?"...  ...

----------


## LUK_KUM

...      ,         ....   - ˨...

----------


## labaluzska

,  :  , , ,            .

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 :
-     ......,   ...   ?
-  ,    . 
   - .      :Big Grin:

----------


## artbuh

> . -    ?


...           ...
         ,    .. :Hmm:

----------


## artbuh

> :
> -     ......,   ...   ?
> -  ,    . 
>    - .


--!!!
 )))
 , ,     (      ):
,         -    " "...
     ,     ,       ",   !" -    ""...

----------


## agur

> --!!!
>  )))
>  , ,


           .  /,       .     .   ,    ""    .   , .  :Big Grin:

----------


## OlgaK

,    . 
  -.       : !  ! 
  :  !!!  :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,    , :    ,     .    ,   -  ,  -   ,      -  .     :    ,     .    :      ,     ,     .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

.  ,    ,  -    .  ,          .    .    ,         (,   ..).  :        ? ! - .  , ,  ?   . :       - ? : ! , ? ...  ... :-))))

----------


## LUK_KUM

. 
-    -? , ,    ?         ,         ,   (      ,       ),     .              -  ,   ,   pepsi-cola + mentos.  ,    ,     ,   -(  )  .       ,     .    3 .      .  1 .      ,     5. .   .    . 
  :   ,          ,      .

----------


## MTs

> .


  :Smilie:

----------

,  ,   ,   . 

   ,   ,    .       .      ,          .  ,         ,    ,  ,     .   -    ,   ,    .       ,      ,    ,     -,    .     ,      ,   -.     ,      ,      .           ,        ,  .    , , -  ,   ,   ,    ,   .  ,       .         -.      ,  :  ,  ,   ,    ..     , ,    , .       ,  ,     ,        .   ,    .  ,             ,    .       .     ,  ,           .  .   ,       ,   ,   -    ,  2 . ,       .     , - .

----------


## oolong

:
           .
,    ,    .
***
     - ,     .
***
        ,        . 
   .
***
    500 .    .
***
          .
***

    .
    .
***
   ,        
    .
***
         .
***
        .
    .   .
     9-00.    .
  .   .
***

----------


## LUK_KUM

...     
       . ,
   "   ",  
  : "     5!"
,  ,     -?!

----------


## tanjucha

:Wow:

----------


## agur

** , *oolong*, *LUK_KUM*, 
!     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

- " ".         " ..."   ,   ,      .   , -,    ?
   -   ,  , . 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

,        .
   3 .      . -,       .  ,   ,       ,    -..,         (  ,     ). ,   ,      .     ,      ,    ?!  ..,     ..,    -  ,   ...  ..,      ,     .     - .., ..       -    ...
 ,     ..,  .., ,   "",      ...
  , ...
P.S. , ,    ....   ....
 :yes:

----------


## sofiaab

.       -  .      :", , ".        :"  "

----------

,       ...        ...,         -    ))0 :Wow:

----------

::nyear::     - .      .  :, , , . 1            .   ,     .     .   .  .  ,      .    .  ,   .  .    . . . . .  -  .  30      .

----------


## 1970

:Frown:

----------

....  , 10  ,   :     ?   - 28 -. :      !!!!!

----------

...    ...-     ,     :      *!   ,   - - ,     : " !"

----------


## agur

**, 


> !!!!!


 !  !  :Stick Out Tongue: 

       ...        ,  - .       ...!

----------


## Ufhgey

.        .  -   .   ,   ,    ,    .     . ,    .   ,   ,  .   ,  -: ,  . ,  . ,    ,  -   ...   .    .   ,      .   ,     "  " ,    ,   - ,   .  .

----------


## @

(    )       .    . ..  ,    , ,  ,  .  ,  ,     "   "    .     ,  "   ?".   !    .

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   .  .


  .     .   .

----------


## Andyko

> -: ,  . ,  .


    ,      :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: 

   :
: ,   ,     .
:  ?
: .
:       !
:      ,   !
:  ?
:  , ? ,   -        .   !
:         ?
: ,  ,   ?      ?   .
: ....
: ,              ,  !
 :Frown:   - , .....)      ?
:   ????  ????      !!!! ,      ?
...
  :
, .,  ,                 .
  ,   .   :"...<> ... <> ...<>...    <> ???? ,    ..."
...
   ,   ,   .  ,  
:  , ,    . , ,   ...


                   "  ".

----------


## odri

> ,   ,   .  ,  
> :  , ,    . , ,   ...


-, ,     )))))

----------


## LUK_KUM

. 
  .    : "  ?" 
 - ,. (    ).
 : "    ?" - "", " ", 
"". , ,    .
    :
" :   . :   !" 
      ,    
  ,      
:"  ?"
       ,  :
"  ".  .  , , :""(!!!) 
      :"  ".
      ?

----------


## jul-2000

:Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

:
-    ?   .
-     
-    ?
-     -
-   ,  ?
- ,    ,  
-  , 
-    ,   ,   ,    ,       .

----------


## MTs

> ?


, ,  ! ,

----------


## Loving Freedom

,  49      "",   .  ,   , , ,  , 2   .    :",    ,    ." :"-?"  . .   :"   ?"  .  .

----------


## SSBB

,      .

----------


## agur

,*Loving Freedom*,     ,



> ,  49      "",   .


       , ...    49-      :Smilie: 
          .      ,      ,  "  "?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oolong

> ,  49      "",   .    :",    ,    ." :"-?"  . .   :"   ?" .  .


  49 ,   ,         :Wow: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 
 :Embarrassment: 
 :Frown:

----------


## labaluzska

,     .         .           ,   ,       .    .       ,     ,   ,   ,

----------


## oolong

> ,


,   49-       :Wink: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## labaluzska

,              .    ,        ,

----------


## agur

> .


 ,             ,   .       ,        :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Loving Freedom,     .-   :Frown:

----------


## 1970

*agur*, !!!  :yes:

----------


## anfisa0001

- : -   ,      ,      ...   ,   : ,   ,      ? -  ... -,     ?! 
   ,  ...
 :Wink:

----------


## Loving Freedom

> ,      .


 ,   ,  ,     1 "".  ,        ,    .   ,        :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Loving Freedom

> ,             ,   .       ,


))))          ,           ,         .. ,    .





> Loving Freedom,     .-


 .  ,    . ,     ,     .    ,      .      ,        . 
 ,        ,      .       ,      ,   "".    ,   .

----------

? , , 42.

----------

*Loving Freedom*,   ,          ,      .    .  .

----------


## agur

*Loving Freedom*, 


> ,      ,   ""


     ,       ,    .

    :    ?   .
   -      .    :yes:  , ...

----------

!    ?     -  ,     -  ? ?      -? !       -         ,   .   -  - .                  -  -   -    - .,,-      , . -  -   -  .  -- -  ,   .    - -    -       .         .      -   ,    -     . ,  ,   ,          -  :        - .      --      .      ,    .  30. -   -:  -               , ,         :  ,          .

----------


## Loving Freedom

> *Loving Freedom*,   ,          ,      .    .  .


,    ,    .       .
  ,  ,   , ,    ,      . ,  ,   ,  .         .

----------


## 1970

.  :    " "   .  :
-      !    !   !
    ,  ,   .
:
-    10- !     ???
-  !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sema

> .


  :yes:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
     )))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Makushimo

> - : -   ,      ,      ...   ,   : ,   ,      ? -  ... -,     ?! 
>    ,  ...


   .  -. .   .   .      20.    ,      .
,

----------


## Andyko

> 20


  :yes:  :     ...

----------

.  - ,   ,   ,   -      ..     ,  , - ?           ?  :Smilie:

----------


## -

> ?


    ?  :Wink:      ,     ...   " "  - ...?  ?  :Cool:

----------


## -

> 


   !!!!!!!!!!!!!  - !!!!!)))))))))))

----------

> ,     ...


--.        ,         5 ???

----------


## agur

**, 


> --.        ,         5 ???


,     :" ",    - "**" .  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> **, 
> ,     :" ",    - "**" .  ?


   ?
   .
        ,   ,      .  :Frown:

----------


## agur

,        ...
   - .

      ,    "",   ... ,     



> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


      .   ,   -  ,     .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

*Svetishe*,  :8:

----------


## LUK_KUM

.
 -        
  -  , ,    , ,   
  .
 -    ,   -  
: "  .......
     .........

----------


## -

> .........


  !      !  :Wow:

----------


## Loving Freedom

> )))))))))))))))))))))))))


 ,

----------


## pearlS

,   .      . (  -  1,  ).
  :    - 8.0  7.7? 
: -  ,          8.0 . 
   . 


             .    .

----------

,    , .
    , .       .           ",,,"   : " , " -      .     ,   ,     : ",  - !  ,  !.
  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Loving Freedom

> ,    , .
>     , .       .           ",,,"   : " , " -      .     ,   ,     : ",  - !  ,  !.
>   .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

.


,   ,     -.         : "....           ......."
 :Big Grin:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

,   :



       ,   ,     ,    . 

 kino,        ,        "",   . 

      , .     ?        ,        ,   .

       ,    :    .

-      ,     , -    ,      ,              .
-     , ,   ? ,   ?
-     .       ,         !!!

,      ,    -    (  ,   -  )

          ,  ,  ,      ,      

 !  ,  ,    ,           ,       .
  ,    -  - , , .       .

----------


## sofiaab

.     ,   ,     ,            .       .   ,    -       ,    ,    .

----------


## LUK_KUM

,  .   ...





   .

       ...

 ,    ,  :   .

 ,   ,       .

  ,    ...  !

     .

   ,     .

    4     .

        -   .

    ,     .

       ,     .

        ,   .

         ,    .

     .

    .

    ,       .

         ...

  :     .

 -        .

-       .

  ,    .       !

         .

    .

          ,  .

    , ,

----------


## tanjucha

:Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

*LUK_KUM*,  :8:

----------

,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## agur

*LUK_KUM*,  ""  ,    ,       :yes:

----------


## tanjucha

- .    : "    ,   ,       !"  :Wow: 
,    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:   :Confused:

----------


## LUK_KUM

()  N
 .       
,   .    ,  
 ,     .  :
-      -?
   :
-       ...

----------


## Chainichka

LUK_KUM,   ! )) !

----------


## Govorun

.   (  ),  ,    . 
-     ,        : "     ?".  : "  74.1    ,    ".     ,         :"  , ,  ?".  ,  : ", ,     ,     ".
   ,      ... 
   8  10.01.2006  74.1   18 (!)    -   ,  ,  . ,      ....
  ,   
74.11                              
74.12        
   .    ...

           ,

----------


## -

*Govorun*,  ?       !!!!!!!!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Govorun

-?     14001 (),  ,       (      )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

*Govorun*,      ,   74.1   ""...      ,  -  "" ...  :Frown:

----------


## Helma

LUK_KUM,  !
!  ,  !

----------


## R@metBuh

30 ,  .... 12   :Smilie:

----------

,  -   ,   ,  .       :
-    " "  !
-  ,   ? - .
-      ,  , .. ....  ,      ....
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## R@metBuh

:8:   :Big Grin:

----------


## labaluzska

.       :
-     
-     
-    !!!!     !!! (    )

----------

...

 ,   ,    ,     ,   . ,       .      .    ,   ,     ,   :
-,  ... (   )    .

----------

,      .     ,    .      ,          .       ,       ,    . 
     ,    ? 
    .... 
   ....     , - ? (   ,      ??)
    ,   ... 
      ,   ..  .....            ....
     ,   ,                    !!!
.    ...
 :Wow:

----------


## Z

> 30 ,  .... 12


   :  28     ,      15 ,        25 ,     /,    .(  5-  !!!)

----------


## agur

28                *1 39*        22 ,           :Wow: 
,  -     :Stick Out Tongue: 

,        1-39 ?  :Wink:

----------


## Cvetik_m

,       3 , 11 .
 :Stick Out Tongue:  
 ,     -    :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

*agur*, http://www.klerk.ru/news/?69625

----------


## Glbuch1976

> ,       3 , 11 .
>  
>  ,     -


,      : "      1  :Wink:     "

----------


## agur

,*Andyko*  :yes:  

           .                                                        -      ,          . ,              ,    1.39.

----------

,     ,      : -  ,   , .... (  6 ).
 ,   ,    ,        "  ",     ,    :  -..   - !!!!     :Big Grin:

----------


## Buh2

*Govorun*,             .       (!) .    ,     , .      ,    .  , ,      ?  :yes:

----------


## Julia 2006

-  : 
" ,   ,   2- ." 

            =2.

----------


## pearlS

.     .     :
-     (     )   ,    .
 .

----------


## pearlS

"  ?"
    " ,  ." 
 ,      .

----------

,  .    .     .      ,    :
        ?
   .

----------


## _

94- ,       (  )        
1.          
2.   "",   ""    "" (       - "  ")
3.   " "     :Wink:        ..          ""    " ",      "" 
      :
            ,    " ""  ?" :Wow:  
   ,   :Wink:

----------


## T@nya

-   90-.
          . 
-    ,  -    .
    ,  .
"   " 
" "  ..
 :
",   "
     .  :Smilie: 
     .

----------


## _

,      ""   ,  -         ,            (  ,  ).          !  -  ,   ,     - "    (    ) -    ".
    - ,  -    Enter,   "         "....      :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

-            , -      ( -     Norton Commander)  " ",    ,    "Yes"   "You sure?"  :Confused:

----------

-  "",     .  : "     ?"  : "  !"

----------


## YUM

.   :  .
-, ...

----------


## YUM

-      ,   ?
-     , **

----------


## agur

> -


 ,  #339



> -  "",     ...


...  ,       **,      ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

:
- ,    ..
- ?
-   !!!!
-...,       ""?  :Confused:  
- ...     ? :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Silly:

----------


## YUM

-  .         .  -  .
- ,     ,  ..
- ,  !!!!!
- , .       .
   ,    .
- ,  ,    -    !     .
  :
 - !

----------


## YUM

> -  "",     .  : "     ?"  : "  !"


 ,    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

.   ,  ,   ...
,     . , ,   .    : _   ._

----------


## Strecoza

*Andyko*,     "" -      -!  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

:    .

----------


## artbuh

...
   "   "   :Wink: 
    ,        : "     ?"
 :EEK!:  "???"
: "   ,      ...."
...
 :Baby:

----------


## agur

> "     ?"


-,     ""  ,   ,      ...    (+),   (-)  :Smilie:

----------

.,   ,    .    ,    , : "  Ѩ ?"
 :Lol:

----------


## agur

:Big Grin: ,

----------


## labaluzska

,          ,              ,     " ", " ".                .      ,   ,      ,    .    : " ,       ,          - ???    :Embarrassment: "

----------

*labaluzska*,     ????!!!!!  :Wow: 
 , ,   ???  :Wow:

----------

, ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,    "" - - ,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## labaluzska

-    .         .        ,    .     - , -  ,       ...

----------


## jul-2000

> 


      ,  ,   .       -  .       ... ... ...   ,    "   "?.          :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


!     !  :Wow:   !!! :yes:

----------


## labaluzska

> !     !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ..

,.......          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

.     .  ,      ()  ,    .  ,    ,  .  (   , " --- "..   : 
- , #!
  ,   ...   !   -  ,          .
 - ... ,   - .
(   ,    ....)

----------


## pearlS

-   ( )      250      "       "  ????? :Embarrassment: 

   ????   :Wink:  

  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jul-2000

(!  -)   31.12.20007. !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Koteika

,     : ",    ?".

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,     : ",    ?".


"" - .....  :Wow:

----------


## LUK_KUM

-            . , , :     .    ,  Start...  -,      (-): 
- , ,         ,       ! 
  ...     ,   .  : 
-  !         ,   ! 
 .  -    (,      ),   ... ...   : 
- ,   -    . 
         .  ,     . 
   ...    -   .       ?     -     ,   : 
- ,  ,  -    i  i i i?

----------

> (!  -)   31.12.20007. !


 !   25  2005.       ..   ,      ....    . ....    12 !!!1005 !!!!

----------


## agur

> ....    . ....    12 !!!1005 !!!!


 "",  ?

----------


## NTaL

:      ,     -.   ,     ,       .          (  ): p o s h o l v z h o p y @ p o n y a l . r u,   ,      -,     ...........  :Big Grin:   :Wow:  no comment -      :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> p o s h o l v z h o p y @ p o n y a l . r u
     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fobiya

,   ,                .            : "     ! (,  ),   !"
  !!!!
  : "      ?   !    !!!",    : "  ,      !"    !   : "  !",          : "     !"

 !     !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

! 


> 


*Fobiya*, ""     .            . ,  ,     , -  .  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ...: "  ,      !"    !   : "  !",          : "     !"
> 
>  !     !


Ȩ, ?   , ? ? -..  !! 
  ,   ..., ... .  ,      -  ..
        - . ,     (   -  ...)

----------


## YUM

.  - 
             !
! :Wow:

----------

> -


  :7:   :yes:

----------

> 


   ,   ,       --.

----------


## Olaf

:        :  .   ,    !

----------


## Olaf

> ,.......


    .
 -, , .

----------


## Olaf

90-.     "".         , ..   .     ,   , - , -  .      -  .
,      :   95   , .   ,     . .
   ( -  )  .
- ,  ?
- ,  (, , ).
-  ... windows?
-  , ,     ( ?).
- , .
- ?
- ,  ... windows. -.
 ,  Notepad, .       .
-  ???
- Windows. /.
 ,  .      , -    .   .

----------


## jul-2000

.      ,   .     . ", .        . ,      ....."     .

----------


## jul-2000

"    ".    "...."   :Wow: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

,     .
,      ..........     -   ...    ,   - -,  -  ...

----------


## -

> ()  N
>  .       
> ,   .    ,  
>  ,     .  :
> -      -?
>    :
> -       ...


     ,        ,      ,   "     ,    ",      ... :
-    ,   ?
-,     
-?    ?
-   ...
-?   ? 
- ....   ,      ....

----------


## LUK_KUM

-  

10 :  ,    ,       :        ,      , ,    .       .



9 :   ,             .      ,     ,  ,     ,   .

8 :          ,      .  ,       .

7 :        ,      .           ,       ,   .

6 :         ,       ,      . ,   ,     .

5 :      .         , ,   ,     ,             .

4 :   ,     ,       ,   . ,  ,   ,         5  .   :    ,     ,           .

3 :       , -   .   ,     .

2 :          ,     ,            .

1 :       .      200       201   ,         .

----------


## LUK_KUM

,       ,    , ..   -. 
    ,    ,  :
-  ?
-  ....

----------

......

----------


## LUK_KUM

....

----------


## LUK_KUM

"   ,  !"

----------


## TASSI

,       .
  .,      ,    ,     ,   ...      .               ,      ,  ,  ,         .           ,        .        ,     ,   ,        .    ,     .            ...   :Frown:      .

----------


## 25

,   ...
,       ,      :
-   -   ?
-  - ,   - !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
,

----------


## Darina2007

,   (.. ). 
- ,      .
- ,  .      - , , ?
- --,   .      .
-  .      - , , ?
- ,   .      .
-  .      - , ?
-     , !!!

----------


## MTs



----------


## jul-2000

> 


    ""  :Smilie:

----------


## 28

,  - ,     .
: ", ,   !"
  ,   .
: ",  ,   !"

-- ....
 ....

----------


## oolong

:
"  ,      .  , ,   : "  , ..  , ....."
     - ,  ,     ?!  :Wow:

----------

:yes:

----------


## Glbuch1976

[QUOTE=TASSI;51301278]     ,       .
...        ,      ,  ,  ,         .           ,        .        ,     ,   ,        . 

  :

----------


## jul-2000

0   7  2 ,    .     .    :
-       ?
- 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

:Smilie: )))))))

----------


## alphavision

.  ,     .       ,   ))

 ,      ,   , ,       "".     ""  "" ,    " ", .
 -     ""  "", - .
:   ,       "",         :
- !    ""?  !!)))))))))))))))))

----------


## agur

> - !    ""?  !!)))))))))))))))))


  ,   ... -      ... !  :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,     ...   :Wow:           ....  ""

----------


## umka8-0

:Smilie:  )))   ))

----------


## alphavision

?)))))
 ,    ))

19.10.07 00:41:26 |   
: ,  
  :   
:  
:   
: 
 : 2 
: 
1500 $ 


:

     (    ,     ).    
:

 : ,  .  : -  -  (     ) -          -   , ,   . -     ( ,   ,  ).       ..        . (      ,    ). 
:

   . 
ID : 28989786   : 
: 1111111
E-Mail: it-job13@yandex.ru

----------


## telnov.ivan

> . 
> -    -? , ,    ?         ,         ,   (      ,       ),     .              -  ,   ,   pepsi-cola + mentos.  ,    ,     ,   -(  )  .       ,     .    3 .      .  1 .      ,     5. .   .    . 
>   :   ,          ,      .


    -        -         :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

.
     ,     , .     ,      ( , ,  ),    :"       -     ?"   : ", ,   - ( )    ( ),       ".   . , !     ( ),   .
   ,    - .    -   ,           (!).       , , ,      ,   .  ,   ,    .

----------


## .

> .


  ...    ,    , -      .    :Frown: 
,    ,  ,      .     ?

----------


## -

...         -   .          .       .       .           .  , .  ,  -  .  -         .   -   .   ,      ,   ,        .    ,  ,      ,   ,      ,    .   -  ",     "...  ,    .  ...

----------


## pearlS

.       .      . 
   .   .    . 
 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
    .

----------

.
:               .        ,     ,   ,   .

 ,    .    ,    ,  ,    .       - ,    ,   -    . 
 :      ??? 
:     ! 
   :   ,    ???

----------


## YUM

> .  ,     .       ,   ))
> 
>  ,      ,   , ,       "".     ""  "" ,    " ", .
>  -     ""  "", - .
> :   ,       "",         :
> - !    ""?  !!)))))))))))))))))


 (    .)
     .        !    -    "" (  , ....)   - -- ,    .

  .     ,    :    ""?
,  ,  - !
  ,    .     .
    ,  ,    " "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raspberry

> .        20.  ,   .   : "?   ."    .      ,    .





> ,     ,       50,  : "", 26 - "." 
> __________________


           (       ),    0   .  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

.       .  -,   .       ,     ,  , , , .  :"",    ,     - "**".   :" "".  ( ):"!     -  :""!
.

----------

!

 " "    .       ,     .   " ",          .        ,       .     ,      .    .
      .

----------


## labaluzska

.        ,       : "         4   " (  ,        4  )

----------


## _

.
            3      .   ,     ,      . 
    .    .  - !   -  .
   4     ,      "  - "    " -". 
    -  "  "     -   ,   ,      .
               .  -   .      ,         " ".
...
    , ,  ,  : - " ?"      .  .     .
       ,          : "  ,     ?"

----------

*_*,  -   ?

----------


## elekom-yug

,    ,  ,        .  ,        +- .
 , ,     .
 ,         .
   , ...      .      " " -  ,      .
           .
      ,   .
 : "     ",   "",        ""
 :   - ,         .
      :



    :         ?
:  !!!
:   !

----------

*LUK_KUM*,    -  ! !! 5 !!

----------


## Tasik

> ,          : "  ,     ?"


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## labaluzska

.   19        .    ,      .        ""          .       .     ,  ,     . ..      ,   ,              ,   .              .    , 100  ,         , ,   .             .        .      .             .      :",  ?",    :", ,   ". ,     ,    ,         ,      .           ,         .          ,   .               .

----------


## Cepera

-  .     .
   ( ).     ,  .   ,     .  30 ,   ,  .     .  . "  ?,     ,     ,  /    ,     ,    ,    %..."  .     ,       .       .      .          35    ,  .   " "      .   . "  ,         ..."    . " .      ...?     45 ....    ?"    "

----------


## oolong

:
       (   20  )     26 ( -        ) 
 :Wow:  
 :       20   :Super:

----------


## Svetishe

.       ,               .  ,    ,   ,     ,  ...   :        .   ,      ,     :
-      ?
 ,         7  .      .

----------


## R@metBuh

*oolong*, !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

()  ..  ""   .      "      " (    -   )  .   87 -         . ""     . 
        ,   ,   .  - ,   !   , -     .      ,        ,  ! 
  ""   :   - -.       :     ?
 ,  . ,     ?
- , , , ...
- :EEK!:  ,  ? ,   .
-       . , ,    ,  - .  -   .  ..      ?   .
- -,  ,      .  -   ,  ,     :Big Grin:   :Talk:    !     ,  ,    ... :Wow:   :Silly:  
     -      . 
     . . :Wink:

----------


## zAngel

> 3   ( .  ).


,  . *agur*,     .    ?
     ....

----------


## agur

> ?
>      ....


  1976-78

----------


## Tasik

> -      .
>      . .


  ?   ...

----------


## zAngel

> 1976-78


...

----------


## oolong

:Big Grin:  
 :Angy man:  
:      ?
:      !
:     , -  ...    -?!
: -  !
  ,  "   ... ...   ...
 :  ! :Wow:  
(       )
   ,     ""-   !  :Wink:

----------


## Novice75

(     ,      ).

     :    ,         (/, ., , ..  .). 

     -,  ,  -      ,  :"     ?"

----------

"  ."   ???)))))

----------


## LUK_KUM

, .  -  .    ( 
   )  .  
: 
- ,  !  ? !  ? ?
  ... . ... ...  ... ?
   ,  .    . ,   .  .
     -   . ? ?!  
  ,     -  !
       .      
    :
-      !    !  , 
  ,  ? ?    ?    ,
      - .  :   !
     .   ,   , 
  ?
 ,   ,    .
   :
-    ,     ! ?   ,
  -,  ?! ,  !    
   !  ,   . .      
  :  !

----------


## Novice75

*LUK KUM*  :Big Grin:

----------


## AlexeyG

*LUK_KUM*
 !  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## LUK_KUM

,   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LUK_KUM

...  ...

 . 14  2003 .      
  .  ,  ,
 ,   ,  .  . 
 :
-    0.01    ?
  :
-        .
    ,   , 
        .
   ,    :
-      ?
  ,   .  - 
    :
- ,    ,  .
    ,   :
-     ?
    :
-  ,  ,    .
 .    ,  
   ,      
 .

----------


## Tasik

!!!  :yes:

----------

(  )   :yes:

----------


## Depronix

...  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
   .    ...   :Smilie: 

        .     ,    .    ,      ,     ....         : "    ".
               .    ,         ....
, ,      ,       ,   ,  ...
,       ,       ,  : "...       ,    ,      ".
 .    15  ,  .    .  ,     ,      ,    : " ,  ,  ,   ..."
  .   .

----------


## Tasik

:Super:   :Super:   :8:

----------

!  .
        .
-   , ,   ,         .    ...
 ( ,   ) :
- ,    ,     ,   ...... :Big Grin:

----------


## LUK_KUM

,    , ,       .    ,  :         ,      ,   : " , ".    ,      ,  .   .     . 
      .   ,     ,      ,    ,      ,

----------


## Tasik

:8:

----------

:Big Grin:  !

----------


## sofiaab

:Super:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Anna___2007

:Wow:

----------


## LUK_KUM

,  -   ....

   (   )...        ...        ...., ,   .... -  ..., ,     .... ...   ...  .... ,     ...

----------

?   :Wow:

----------


## LUK_KUM

...)))))))...   ???????...          ....    ....(   ...    )....  :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

-!   ?

-...

-    ?

- ...

-    ....    3:0 !!!

----------


## Novice75

> ,     ...


  :Wow: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

,     , ..     , :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  

  :
   .      .
  .    .
  10       - 1 .
        .
 ,    , , .   -  , .
     :   -    !    .
      . >       .
  .     . ,    ?
 ,   ,      .
               .    .  
  .      ,  , ,    .
   ,   :    ()  ?      .
, ,   ,   ,       20  .
     .  ,     
         : ,    ?.
         : ,  !.
    !      ,    
  10.  :   !.           ////   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

...      ...

----------


## Novice75

> :


  :yes:   :yes: 


,

----------


## Elena Yurjevna

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Elena Yurjevna

:
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

70- ... ...    ....       ... ,  ,    ,                      " " ...      -      ...       ...       ...    ?... -    ....     ....
-.......( )...
- Was?
- ....   ...
- Was?
- .. .........
- Was?
- ...  ... .........
     ...     ...
- !...!.... ....   ...
- Was?
-   , , , -? @$   !!!..
- OOO!!!! Glass!!!!

-  ...

----------


## Lenik

- .       ,     (

----------


## Lenik

: 
:  !.. 
:    -   .... 
: (   )  ......
: ( 15 )  ? 
: ....    ? (   )
:  ? 
:  .......   ? 
:     ,     ...
:       .     ? 
:         "  "...

----------


## Lenik

(  )

     ! 



         ⅻ



                   ,      



              ,          



 Samsung SyncMaster 550S (  DT5H1ENC01138A)          - ,     .          .



       CoolPix E5700 (  )   *****  .  , :           .   , . .               .

----------

> 


 -   !   :Big Grin: 
    -  ?  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cepera

> ?  ?


      .



> *****

----------


## STARosta

> -  ?  ?


       -    .

----------


## sofiaab

.   .     ,    ,    .    ,       .    ,  ,  ,      "".          ", !!!"  ...

----------


## -

*Lenik* ,           :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

.
     .  :
-   
 :Big Grin:

----------


## labaluzska

:Wow: !   !!!!

----------


## Tasik

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

,       .       -    .
: - ,  ?
: -  !
: -    !

----------


## Strecoza

"",    :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

:Frown:    -?

----------

,   !   ?

----------


## Nutik

:
      .   8  ,    .    : "  ,   , -, 3  !"  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

> 3  !


!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cepera

> Et si male nunc, non olim sic erit


   ,      ,    .

----------

, -  .

----------


## Strecoza

,    ?!!!

----------


## Andyko

-   - browse -

----------


## Strecoza

*Andyko*,     -     :Frown:

----------


## stas



----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LUK_KUM

....

: !!!     !!! :Smilie: )) 
:    ... 
:   ? :Smilie: )) ,          ? 
:

----------


## zaika-rbka

> .  . ,    ?


        .      ..  ,      "  "      ,    
"  "

----------


## Mazu

,     -  ,     .    
 -  ?
 (  - ) -  300  -  
 :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

()  2006   11 028       ,     .  50     ,    ,       : 

1       ;

2      ;

3       ;

4     ;

5    ; 

6      ; 

7        ;

8          120   ;

9   ,   ;

10        ();

11      ;

12       -  ;

13     -  ;

14             :  ,  !;

15  ,   - .

----------


## 2007

-  .    -     .          .    ,           .   -      -.       . ---, !    ,  -   ,   **   -,  -   .  :Wow:  ,      ,    ,   "  " ,  - ,   (  )   .

----------


## Glissando

().    (, , , , , ...).   ,-    .    .     -     3 ,  ... ...   ,   ... :"!   3   , ,   **".      .   .   ,      **  !  ,  ...

----------


## Lenik

*Glissando*,          "".           -   ,   -        ""

----------


## Lenik

- !      ,   ... !

----------


## YUM

....! :Wow:

----------


## 1996

![/QUOTE]
 ,       .

----------


## Raisa.Volkova

:

" ".

       ,     ..
    ,     ,     .

 : "     ".

: ", ".
  ,    : ",    ".

----------


## Tasik

> ",    ".


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

.        ,    .           -     .
 , - -,      -      ,   .     "    , ,    ".

----------

"  -".    5-6 .
     (    ,   ,   -     "" ),   - . ,   , --,  - !        . ...    ... --,     -      ,   , .     , , .       - , !    . ,              ,    .     ,     ,           ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

:Smilie:

----------

-, .
    .  : " ?"      : "    ."      - "".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kseni

10    ...,  : 
    ,, -, -,        .  , ,  ,        .   ,  ,      ..  :Smilie:    ,   (     )     :",      ,      "    - ....       .

----------


## Tasik

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marmot

> -, .
>     .  : " ?"      : "    ."      - "".


    :

    -.  -    : 
   ,  .
   ,     : ", ."

----------

. 
  ,      . 
         ,   ,  -.  ,  .  ,  - .    - ,   -  . 
   ,    ,   : 
"   .....!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

. 
    /  . ,      .    ,            ( 30-35)       .       -,  - . , ,  , ...
  ,  ,      :
-   ...
- ,  ,   ,    ...   :Redface: 

 ""  ,   ,   ,  ,   ,    ,  ...
...,       "" ,   "".

----------


## Glissando

,      



> "    "


 .   ...  :yes:

----------


## 2007

.    :    ..     .    -   .  , .

----------


## Lenik

.       ,      : "    ,   ,       .     ,  -  !         ,       :Wow: !!!"

----------


## Lenik

,    ,   .,  :

"     ."

 ,  ,

----------


## Lenik

.
,    : "   ..."

----------


## -

...
:
     2 : 1-   , 2-  -  .  2-    (  ),           .         .
:
   ,    ,    ,          .   "  !",         :yes: 
     ... :Wow:

----------


## olianna

,   .  :
: -     ?
:-     ?  (  /)
          .  :
-   ,     .       .
           , ,            .

----------


## Glissando

"" (."")    : " *""*  -     ".
 (  )     : *"", ""  ".*
.!  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

*Glissando*,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,


 :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Glissando

....         .     ,   ,  .     : "    ,    -  ". .

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## m.n.a

/ : "   (40*40)" ...

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

-.   -,   40    ,       ,        "  -".
    ,           1  5.    "  ".     ,  .  "10!!!  ,  !!!"

----------

.
-,       .
    ,  ,  ,

-",    ?"
,   ,  -"     ,     ".

----------


## YUM

. "".   -  (    .-  ())
   ,       ,    , .
-    .  .            .  ?
     "" ,    :
-      ,         .   !
-,   .
        ... :Wow:

----------


## Cvetik_m

> **  (  ** )


   .!!!!!!!!!!! :Wow:  :Stick Out Tongue:    ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 05

,          : "        ".   ? : "   ,    ".        . :Frown:

----------


## 05

,         ,         .  ,  ,      ,  ,   ,  .       ,     ,      .                   ,      .  
          ,         .
  ...

----------


## 05

,            ,    .    : " ,   ".      ,    .

----------


## 05

.       .       ,      : "     ,   ".    ,      ,          .

----------


## 05

,      .     .     -    ,   -   .         ,      ,   .     ,     , ,      : "    ,    ,   ."
   ,  ,     .

----------


## 05

.      : "  ".    ,              .   : "   ,     ,       ,    ."   ,          .      : ",    ,    ."

----------

> ,            ,    .    : " ,   ".      ,    .


   -     (   ).  ,   ,   : "    ".   - : " ?"  -  ...,   ,   -   -  ,   - .   : ".  50% (, ,  ,   ).    . ,     ".
-      .

----------


## Strecoza

* 05*,          :Smilie:  ,     , !         :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

> .  50% (, ,  ,   ).    .


   ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  , ,  ,   .    , -,   .       ,  ,  ""      .  ,     .
:     .     ( ),   ,  make-up,   . ,   .         ,        .  ,      ,          ,    .        .  ,      ,           : ", . !!!"   .
  ???

----------

> ", . !!!"   .


   ?     - ,     .   ,      .

----------

,        .    .     ,       ,  - ",     ".

----------

> -            . , , :     .    ,  Start...  -,      (-):
> - , ,         ,       !
>   ...     ,   .  :
> -  !         ,   !
>  .  -    (,      ),   ... ...   :
> - ,   -    .
>          .  ,     .
>    ...    -   .       ?     -     ,   :
> - ,  ,  -    i  i i i?


   ?

----------


## Glissando

(    )   :
"     ( )    ....   -   ?    ! ,         .    -  ,         ..."
  ,   -    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-       1 ,              1  00   :Wow: 
  ,   ......

----------

,         1 ......  ... -

----------


## YUM

> .. ", . !!!"   .
>   ???


   ...  ...--, ?  ,   ! :Stick Out Tongue: (:  ).

----------

.    (  ,     ).    ,  ,   .  ,        : "  ?" ( -   " "   -        ) .
: "  ?"
- ???  !!! (     )
-  ,  ? ,      ??? (    )
      ( ,   -  ).
- .   .    .

----------


## OlgaK

> 1 ....


         1 . .      ,    ...  :Wink:

----------


## Fialka_

> 


  :yes: ? , .          30  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,  ,  10  ,  ""  "     , 2 ,     .   ,  600       ()))),    ,      . !    "  . ,  ,  ,  "",  , ,    2  ))))   ,    )))
  ,  " "  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

.  ()   .   (     )        -.               .       (  ).     -  .    10  ,  ,       ,    ,      ,  ,     .  ,   ,  : "    ,  ,  ,  , ".   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
 ,        ,    .
      .

----------


## Glissando

:"      ".   :"! ...."  :Wow:

----------


## Strecoza

*Glissando*,       -  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> :"      ".   :"! ...."


 :Wow:  !

----------

-   ,         :Smilie: 
 .  ,       /.    ,  .     .      : "    (      "   ..")   ,  -       : ",       ?"
    ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## AlexeyG

> ,  ....
>   ???


    ?  :Big Grin: 




> ?


.   ,    .




> ...!    "  . ,  ...


 :Big Grin:      ,   ,     .
       ,        .
-" -    "
-"?!?!" (  )

-"  " 
-"?!?!" (  )
(   - )

 :Big Grin:

----------

.

.    .   . , ,     ,   .      ,   .          .   : ,       (-,   ).   . ,    ?  -  : ,   , ,    ,       !       !      .

----------


## Glissando

-,   .    ,    .  :"!     ?"
 (   ):" "
:"!      -  ...      ...  "
 (    ) :"  "". , - -  .  "
: ",    ...  .."
  ....



> - ,  -,   , ?
>      - ?.. -,   ?..
>      - ,  .
>      - ... ... ... , .
>      - , , -  .
>      -   ? -  .
>      -   ? -        .  -
> ... ... ... .
>      -  ,  ? -      
> ...


  ......... .   :yes:

----------

> - ,  -,   , ?
> - ?.. -,   ?..
> - ,  .
> - ... ... ... , .
> - , , -  .
> -   ? -  .
> -   ? -    . -
> ... ... ... .
> -  ,  ? -   
> ...


 ???   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ???


  "  - ".
 . :yes:      .    .          .    .    -         (  ).  ,     .    ,      ......

----------


## Lenik

> " "


 .

      "   ".  , ,   !   , : "       ?"
-    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

" ",    ... -

----------


## Lenik

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  !  -      :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  !

----------

,    :Wow:   :Wow:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

.   , .

  .
 ====
     (048) ,          .
       ...  048    "+"  "" -    . 
       ,  .
,  -    "+"  
====
  - ?           ? :Frown:

----------


## .

.      ,    . ,         , , ,     , ..         ,       +

----------


## YUM

> .      ,    . ,         , , ,     , ..         ,       +


,  ...  375-.  !  . :Frown:

----------


## staf-art

(15%).     ( ) -           3 ,    ... ...
"  !!!,      ...    -     ( ),      ,   ,  "" -           "

----------


## 185

!    :Wow:

----------


## -

*staf-art*  ,  !

----------


## 29

-!     .          :Wow:

----------


## Mila99

.      10  . :   ? ,       . :        .   ,          .    :            ...... .

----------


## Irusya

> ...... .


  :Smilie: 
"       ,     ?   ?"

----------


## NikGerka

.          (        ).     ,        ....     : - 3-

----------


## -

> -!     .


   ....   ,    ,     ,   ,     ...

----------


## YUM

> ....   ,    ,     ,   ,     ...


(  :Redface: )         ...    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

?  ?!   ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?  ?!   ?


,      ,         :Redface: 
, ,   .           1 .  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

-    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Strecoza

! !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strecoza

:Redface:

----------


## Lenik

-   !!!
   .    ,    .
          .       ,  ,     .
 -    .  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> -


       ,         :Redface: 
 - . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> -    . 
> __________________


   ?!  :Wink:

----------


## -

, -      :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

> ?!


*Tasik*,    - ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> Lenik 
> 
> ,


  ...     .    -  !!! 
 ,        ( ).
...      ,  ,      ...   .  ,  ,  .
       (   ,  ...),       .... 
    ...    ..
, ,     .  ..  .   "".. :Redface:    -  "" . ..   :Big Grin:    , ,  ( ,     -  :Wow: )
 ,       ...   . 
  -,       ,   .    ,   -   ! 
-   ,  -  ...?   (     !) :    !          !
        -  ! 
(  ,     )
PS  ,  -     :Wink:        60!

----------


## Olaf



----------


## Lenik

*YUM*, ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> 


...  ,-...



> ....
>    -  :" !"
>   -  :" !"
>   -  :" !"
> .....................................................
>      -  ....
> " , , !..."

----------

> ...  ,-...


)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## YUM

_[QUOTE = ]
       ....
   -  :" !"
  -  :" !"
  -  :" !"
.................................................. ...
     -  ....
" , , !..."   
[/QUOTE ]_ 

 .    ""
   ,     ,  ...  ,          .      . ,  !      ...  !      ,  ,  ""         .  ""?   c     !  ,   ...
? -  ! 20      ,         " " 
        ,        ""     .   : "   ..."  :yes:

----------


## YUM

.   .  :  ,  " "
- ,    ? (     ... :Wink: _
-    ,   ..   ...
  ,       - . .    :
-    ?
- () ,  .
-   ""   ? 
-    ... :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

*YUM*,  

-   ,       .
- ?
-      . .!

----------


## Tasik

> .   .  :  ,  "



 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


  .          :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> .


     . .   :yes:

----------


## labaluzska

,       ,  .       .                :
-     ?
-   ?   .
-  ,     ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

> -  ,     ?


   !     :
-       ?    !

    , ....

----------


## labaluzska

,  ,          ,        :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> !     :
> -       ?    !
> 
>     , ....


  "" : "  !" . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

....  ,   ...
" .      ..."

----------

- "     ".

----------


## 2007

,     /.

----------


## Glissando

> ,     /.


 ,          
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=295

----------


## Lenik

*Glissando*,

----------


## Tasik

:Smilie:

----------

.) . 
    2      ,   . ...     :    ,    ?        : 10...

----------


## YUM

> .) . 
>     2      ,   . ...     :    ,    ?        : 10...


"  " - , !    ...  .    . 
    ...     ,     ...      ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

:
      : ",    ,   ?". : ",   ?" : "     ". : "????",  ,    "  "
====
  "  " - ! "" :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

:

  .   :
-    ,         ;
-         ;
-    ,          ;

-      (Windows, Linux),         ;
-          ,    -   ;
-            "  !";
-   :   , ,  , "    ? "  ,   ;     ++, php, JavaScript, HTML  CSS ( ).
-         "! ", " !"  "  ?!".
 :   .   ,  .

 ,   .   :-(

----------


## YUM

> :
> 
>   .   :
> -    ,         ;
> -         ;
> -    ,          ;
> 
> -      (Windows, Linux),         ;
> -          ,    -   ;
> ...


    "" ! 
 - , .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

:yes:   :yes:

----------

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

(/) ( ) :Big Grin: 
:
-   !
-  ?    ,  ,       ,

----------


## enni

.    , .    ,           -  ?-      - ,  ,     .    ,  ,        .

----------

,    ,     .    -: ",    ?   -?    ?"
 :Wow:

----------


## YUM

:
,    ...   ...    -.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik



----------


## corsar

-----    ,    
     .   .  
 .   10        1 .         . 
,    , , .   -  , .      : "  -    !"    .       .
      .   .     . ,    ?  ,   ,      .                ....    .
 ,   .      ,  , ,    .    ,   : "   ()  ?"      . , ,   ,   ,   
   20  .
    " ".  ,  ...   ...    ...      : ",    ?".     ...     :" ,  !".
    !      ,    ...   10.  :
"  !".

----------

corsar:  4

----------

> 4


?

----------

4- ( )           :Wow:

----------

-!!!  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

:
  ,   .
  .      .

----------

> ,   .
>   .      .


 :8:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
   !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Wow: 
    * spiszl.doc   ,    ,                   -     -    .

----------


## pearlS

.
    ()        .
   -     ????????????  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> .
>     ()        .
>    -     ????????????


  !  .  , ,  "".
"    :  ,   ".

----------


## YUM

:

"  ..."

" ...  ..." :Wink: 

 :"  ,  ..."   : "  ..." :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> -     ????????????


 ...    ...   -! ()  :Wow:

----------

> 


!!! !!!!  ...!!! :yes:  ,  . .   :yes:

----------

.      . -.        -""!!!  ...  :Smilie:

----------

**, ""  ...
  ....    (,    ???),       ,  : ,  ?        .   ,       :    ?,   : ,  ???       ,  :  ...(      )....  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

( )    ,   .. " "
: * !!!!* :Wow: 

 p p  p  ,  p y   ppy -  p  .       p   p  p, y ( ,   p)   p   .   , p   ,    p  .    y y  p  p "?", y  p  y    y, p  y ,  y  p y p  p    H.  y   p, p (,  y) y,  y  pp y p, p y   p  p  py  ,  y y p p p  y   p. y  y  p " ?" ""  p,   p  - p  y py ! p y   p  p p, y  p,   ,   p,  p!     ! p, y     p, ,    y  p "y ?"
     . y, py    y  ,   p : " p".

----------

:Big Grin: 
   .  " ",  "" -

----------


## nathel

,       :Wow: ,

----------


## YUM

"" .  "   "
:
-     :Frown: 
: ()
-..   ! :Big Grin: 
:
.   ! 
:
-!  !!!! , !   -     ...
:
-   () .     
:
--!   - , , !!! !  ..
:
-    ...

----------


## YUM

""  :

   marussya
  -       .
   Cecilia
   ,  ,         ! 
,  ,       .     . 

"            ,    ,  . " 



  ,        .
 12     ..


        ,      ?
: 

   Bandi
 ?       .    


(      )

   fan_ta
  -    .
   !

   fan_ta
    ?    

   camry2000
           .     
   fan_ta



... ,    , ,  .
   Sarochka
...    -         ,       ...
   larsen
     ,,,

   Dantik
...  -     ,       .
   Tiktak
   -  .... 

   Seledka
...     ,    ......
   Nat123
, ,       5  ,      ...   ?
   Nat123
...( ,        - -  )
   nat123
  ,     -   
   Alex5448
     ,     .
   Alex5448
 , ,   ,    
   Alex5448

           ?       
  Alex5448
            ,     
   Alex5448
        ,     ...
   nat123
,           ....  ,   ...    .
   nat123
  ,     

  Alex5448
           ( , ).

   nat123
  ....     ,     a,          

   nat123
,  ... ,     ,   ,    .  - ,      .   ?

   nat123
     ,    ...    

   camry2000
   -      ,       .

   nat123
       ,     ?

   _
 --  .  .
 // --  ,    .

   Cecilia
    !      .

   Lotar
 .  .        .

   Slevin
              -    

   Alex5448
  .       .

,        ,       ,            ,  ,     ,      ,      .


,    ,...        ?       


         ,    .

   Alex5448
      ...      ,      .
    ,    ... 

   Alex5448
 ?    .   ,      .


15   -,       ,      ,    30 ,    .   !     , ,   !

   Alex5448
  .  . 

   Cecilia
 ...     !

   WalkingCat
,       ?  25   ? 

   cadet
  ,,  25,?

   vitalysk
          ...

   EuroAmerican


   Alex5448
   , ,....          .

   Alex5448
        .     ,      20    .    .    

    EuroAmerican
              ?

   EuroAmerican
             ..     ,     ...     .. ?

   Alex5548
        ,    ,  .

   Alex5448
     .

----------

> ,  -   ....
> 
>    (   )...        ...        ...., ,   .... -  ..., ,     .... ...   ...  .... ,     ...


  :    ( ..) :Big Grin:    ,!

----------


## OlgaK

"" -
  !

----------


## Glissando

:
"     :
-  ** ;
-  ** ;
-   **   ;
-  ** "
 :EEK!:   ?

----------


## lidik

> :  !!!!


 !!!!

----------


## ROMKA

> :
> "     :


,    : http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/334088/cat/37/  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    : http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/334088/cat/37/


.    , ... 



> -        .             ,       ,      (  )   .


  -  ,  ...
  :   () **  ** ?

----------


## YUM

, !!!!!

----------


## -7

> ",    ?".


...  ...  :Rotate:

----------

,  ,       .     ,,     - .
                !
     ?! :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,       .     ,,     - .
>                 !
>      ?!


  :Wink:       "".
 "13".  .  .    ,      ...  ,    4-    "   ".     - !      ....
,       !    :Frown: 
 ,   ,  !
    !

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,  !
>     !


    13-   :Big Grin:

----------

> 13-


  :Big Grin:

----------


## NikGerka

- ,    13-     ,     ,        ,      ,           :Smilie:

----------


## -

> - ,    13-     ,     ,        ,      ,


 ,    ,    !!!
 :Wow:

----------

> ,    ,    !!!


  ?  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ?  ?


 :yes: 
 !

----------

> !


...

----------


## YUM

> ,    ,    !!!


 : 
1.   .  "" ,        .
2.    ,    .
3.    ,   ,     
4.      !    .
5.      (        ).
6. , ,  -  13-
7.    . ,  .
8. ...
 :Wow: 
   . ...

----------


## -

?   :Wow:

----------

> : 
> 1.   .  "" ,        .
> 2.    ,    .
> 3.    ,   ,     
> 4.      !    .
> 5.      (        ).
> 6. , ,  -  13-
> 7.    . ,  .
> 8. ...
> ...


 - ,

----------


## -

*YUM* 
 :Embarrassment: ...     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 4.      !   .


       ...  ...       - .... :Wow: 
,        ...   ..  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM* 
> ...


 !

----------


## shrilanka

> !


     - ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> - ?


,   .
=====>
 .
  . 
-    ! 
(-,     )
- . 
( . .)   :  ,  .    , ,   .    .
- ..! !..... .. - ... 
 -:
- ,     !    !
-!!! """ !!!
 ,   ,    :Wow: 
, ...  ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, ..     ?   :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## -

> ...  ...       - ....
> ,        ...   ..


  :Frown:   ,    ...
  ,   ...

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*, ..     ?


 .      . . :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> .      . .


     (         ?)  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> (         ?)


     .,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...  ...       - ....
> ,        ...   ..


  - ,    ?! :Big Grin:

----------

> - ,    ?!


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


  - -     ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

> - -     !


  - "  "  :yes:

----------

> - "  "


,,  ,     :Wow:

----------


## Octopus

!!!

----------

> - "  "


  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> - "  "


     ? :Stick Out Tongue: 

"  ,    .
,    .
 ,   : 
 -    !
   -   
,   
<...>
 :     ...
 (.)"  "

----------


## OlgaK

:
"...    ..,  ** ....."
 :Wow:

----------

> ?


 ,  :
"   , 
   , 
       .
 ,   " ()

----------

> ,   " ()


  " ",-

----------

> " "


  ,  ""   ,      " " (  "",   "").   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

,   .      ...



-,            ,        ,  ,     "",        .

 -  ,          ,   -  ,                 .

-  , ,   ? -   ,     .
- ,    ! -   ,   ,   ,   ,     ,   -    ,      ,      ,  , ,   ,       , ....

,    ,  .
    ,    .
      ,     - , , ,    ,         .

     ,      ,              ,    ,   29-               ,        ... ,      .           ,         ,   ,       ,   ,         :

-  , , ? -  . - ,   - !..    , ?
- ... -   .
-           ,     ? ,  ,   ,      !. .
- ? -   .
-   ? -   . -   !  , ,  ,  ,   ...     ,  ,    !    , -,      !
- -... -     . - ...      , ,      ?          ..     ,  , ,  ..        !          -!
- ! -  . -           ,       ...
-    ! -   . - !    -  !
- ,    , -   . - !   :   ,      ,      ?..
-   ! -   . - ,  ,       !..
- , ! -   . -    . ,  ,   -  ?
-   , -  , -  ...     ...   : -  , ,   .
 ..
- ! -     . -      ,  ,  ,              . ,  ! ,          !
- ! -   . -    ,       !
   .
  ,     ,                              ,       .
- ! -   -. -    ? -    !.
-   ? -  .. -    ...     ...   , , ...

  , ,  -    ""..
    -     .
         -   . 
() " "

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## sofiaab

.    .          . 
 : 
--, ,   !

----------


## Glissando

*YUM*,



> , ,  -    ""..
>     -     .
>          -   . 
> () " "


  :Super:  :Super:  :Super: 
,    ,        ...  :yes: 
  ,,    -        ....... .... . "  ",...
( , ,    ....        ...)...
        ???  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,
> 
> ,    ,        ... 
>   ,,    -        ....... .... . "  ",...
> ( , ,    ....        ...)...
>         ???


  .        .. :Frown: 
 ,  ,    ,      .   .    . .
        4.      .  ,    ,    ,  -.
   1 :1   .   . ,  ,      ,   , -.  :Wink:

----------

8 .    :
-     ,         ..  ..    ...    !

----------


## _

-        .        .         .      -  ,      !  ,   -  , ,    .     -   ,  -  ,  .  20     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> -        .        .         .      -  ,      !  ,   -  , ,    .     -   ,  -  ,  .  20     ...


   ...   :   ,    ,  -,    -..    ,     ......!!!    ?      : -...!!!! !!!!  , !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
. - !     ,    .   ,  ""    ,    .       :Wow: 
    ,       "" .    , ,  .  :yes:

----------


## _

> ,


   ?  :Drug:

----------


## -

,        :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    .   ,  ""    ,   .


      ???    ,      :Wow:

----------


## YUM

...   .
  ?     . (?) ,      .      ,     ...
( !  ,        ,    ...) :Wow:

----------


## _

,  ,   ,    - -   ,   ...   :Wow:  -        ,      .   ,      ????   :Wow:

----------


## _

.
    :
- ,    ,  ,    ?
-  ,        ,    ...
- ,  !          ????....   :Wow:

----------


## -7

..

   ,       ,   :   ,      :Wow: 
 :    ... :Wow:  :Wow: 

 ..  ..  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

:
1996 ,    . ,       . -  ,   ...      :   5 , .
 ,    ...  .    ...      :  ....., , ..)))

----------


## _

(   ). 
        ,  -    : ,     ...     ...       :   ))

----------


## 4agal

20  .      .        ,      .    .             .     ,               .   ,             .  ,        ,       .        .             40%      .    20%     , 20%      . 40 %      ,         .
    ,        .       . ,       9  - .           ,       .       ,   15         . 
  : "     "(        ).   ,          .   ,           "  "      5%    .      :"  ,      ,   ,    ."
        ,
 ,         . ",     20%,     .      ."

----------


## 4agal

.  90-    .
   ,     1000 ,       .
    - Z .      ,  .     -. 
    :
"    ,      ." :Wow:

----------

.
   1.     - ( ,      )  ,   ,   :      , ,     -.     : "    ." : "  ,   ,    ,   - ".      " "   ,     ?".     "   ". "  ", -       .    : "    :  ,      ,       ?"
 :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

-     "-".      : ",         !"

----------


## _

,     :

 ,         ,          ADSL    20-.  , -     , -     ,    .         ...
- ,    .
  ?
 ,    .
   ,     .       ?
  .
 , ,       ?
  ,    ,     ,  ,     .
 ??? , ?
 .
   .      ,     .           .       ,      ,   .  ,  :
 ,    , .
       ,        .       .
    ?
 .
 ,     ?
   ,   , , ,      .

    ,     ,  ,       .
 ???
      ,     ,      ,    .      ,    .      ,      ,   ,     .
 ,  ?
     ?
 .
 ,   ,    .     .     ,   ,        .     ,    ,   .
   ,      . 
  ,   .
   ,         ?
 , ,  . 
,   ,   ,  . -      , -    .    .       .

----------


## YUM

> .  90-    .
>    ,     1000 ,       .
>     - Z .      ,  .     -. 
>     :
> "    ,      ."


, ? 
   ..        ...  ,        ,  .   ,       . ( - ,  10)
 ,      ,     (   )   .
,   .    ,  400000 ,  400!     , - 80 .. 
 -        ,  ?
     .   :           ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ... :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 !   :Big Grin: 



> , ?


.    - .  ,   - , -,      --  ,      .    -   :Smilie:

----------


## jennnnny

,   ,      : "     ,        - ,   - ..." 
        ,      ?, :"  ,    "",      .  :Smilie:

----------


## jennnnny

,   ,   :", ,    .",     , :"  ...  ,  ?"
,     .

----------


## YUM

.  .

"   ,      :  ,   ..  . , ,   2   -     "  ",     - "WiiDjin    "." :Lol:  :3: 
.       - !!!
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LINKA96

.
  .   .:"...       ..."

----------


## OlesyaV

> ,     :


  699 
   ,     :yes:

----------

92-    "   "   :yes:

----------


## _

,       .       " ?" (   ,     ).           : "     ?"...  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

,  ...
===

   ,         ,     . - ,        , -         "  " (  -    ),      ,       . ,    - "  " -     "".      ,  ,   .
         - " ,  ,  ".           .      -        .  -   .         ,    .      ,       .    ,   .        .   ,   - ,    - . , ?
      .     ,      .      .
-  ? -   .
     .    - "". "" - ',    - "".   ,      ""    -      ,    ,     .    .         : -  .
  .       -  ",   ".  .  ,   ,   ,       ,    .
-    ? -   .
(        ).
-    , -     . -      (      ),   .    (  ),   .
- ? -  .
   : -  .
 ,      ,      .           .      .
  ,      -      .
       .       .
   .            ,   .
-   ,  ? -  .
-  , -  .
      ,     ,     .     .
- , -   . -    ,   .   ,   ?
  ,      ...
      .
- ? - ,      . -    -  ?
-    ! -     .-   ?  , ,    ,  .   ...
  ,           .         :          , ,   . , ,  .

----------


## OlesyaV

> " "


 ...

  .  :
   . 
 .
   .
   ,  .     .    .  . , ?  ?
:        :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

: "        (  -    5 ,        ).   ,     ?" :Big Grin:

----------

.       "   ",  "   " 
 :Smilie:

----------

-        .     "...   "  "...   ".      . ,    ,  ,  /  -    :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> .       "   ",  "   "


 ,   .  .
       Honkowaaran Maastorakennus
(    - ,      ,   )
 :
 ()
  ( )
***  
***  
***    
  - ,  ,  ,       ...     - ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jubi

.   :   ? ,   :     .  ,   -    .     ,   ,  :

----------


## shrilanka

:
    -  -  (          )   ,       :
-     !

----------


## YUM

*  ,   . -...*

        .            -.   ,    .

           ,  LIfe.ru     .  -      ,                    .

      . " ,   , - ,      . -    .  -  ,  -    ".

    : ",     -    ".

    ,           .  32-  .         .    28-      .

      14 .        ,      .         ,     .         "  !  !"    .

         ,    ,     -     ,     .     .

" ,  ()", -     ,  ,       .

     ,        .  ,          .    ,     ,     -   ,          .

",  ,   ", -        .

 -   

      .  ,    ,     .      ,    ,       : " .    ,  ,      ".

       ,     - .     .    16       -      .

",       !" -  .

     -      ,     .

            . " ! -  . - ,   .       , , ,   ,  . ,      !"

 ,         .  .          -      . 
http://www.newsru.com/crime/14apr200...robkaluga.html

----------


## LINKA96

.  .

----------


## YUM

> ,        ,


    (  , ,     ""):
         ..
             ...

----------


## _

> .  .


   -?  .     .    ,     ____,    -       .   ,      *** -      ,    .     ?   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

** , *_*,      .

----------

> .   :   ? ,   :    .  ,   -   .     ,   ,  :


      :
" "
" "

----------


## Dinchik

. !    .     . . .    40,   ,   .     . .  : " CD  DVD?".  ,      .   ,  ,   DVD   .  ,         .  : "     ?". ,   (  )    5, :"  ".

----------


## jokonda

,  -  .   .   -,      .               ,    :"   ".     : "  ?"

----------

,           ,      .  ,  ,    ,          ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,           ,      .  ,  ,    ,          ,   .


,        ,     ?  :Wow:

----------

-       ,    ,        .   ,     ""  .         (  )   .       ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .       ...


  :Super:       " "   :Wow:

----------

,  ,       ,  -  .       - .          . (     -     )

----------


## YUM

.   , ,   ,    .     "" ,         10 . 
 :
 -    ..
:
- , ..  .
   :
-???,   .
""   175  ,      .
 :Wow:   "" ,  ""   15! 
 :Big Grin:

----------

.   (  ) . ,  ,    ,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ""


     -,  -,      ,       ,     -  4 ,  -    1.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,    ,  .  ""    .
 ,       -      -

----------

> -


 ,   .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Depronix

,    ? "  "?  :Smilie: 
       -      ,    -  ,    ,   ,    :Smilie:  , ?     ,    :Love:

----------

> ,


    ,     ,       "",    ,     ,         ..  :Smilie:

----------

"- "    .  " ", , , "   ".          .

              ,    , ,   ,    ,      . ,  .   ,    . , ,        ,      .   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ? "  "?


  -   ,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

"        , ,      ."http://www.klerk.ru/news/?147375
!      ? 
   .         ...
    ?    ?  :Frown: 
  ,   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "        , ,      ."http://www.klerk.ru/news/?147375
> !      ? 
>    .         ...
>     ?    ? 
>   ,   ...


 ...    - ,  , => ,  13%  .  , ..  18,   -  24- (  .)
        " " ?      ,       1- ... :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ...    - ,  , => ,  13%  .  , ..  18,   -  24- (  .)
>         " " ?      ,       1- ...


  .     ""  " "?    , , .

----------


## marmot

"            .            ,     ,  -   ,        9.30.            ,            35  .   . , ,  ,          ,             ,       ,   ,      ,     "" .         ,        .       ,          .  
  ,    ,      ,      ,      ,       -   .      ,    ,   : ",    !"  
         .         - , , ...  
   ,     .      ,   : ,      ?"   ,          .   : ", ,    ,    ,          !"  "

----------


## _

> !


 :Super:

----------


## lidik

:Wow:   ",    !"

----------

> ",    !"  
>          .         - , ,  ", ,    ,    ,          !"  "


  :Big Grin:      ,   ,     ,

----------

marmot, .  :8:    !   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

:
" ,                     .      -         .     .   -   ."

 !  ,    ? :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

:
"...,       ,        , ,            .  (  )       ,              .      :           .   , ,         .  ,         .    ,      ,  ,   .      ,  -  ,    ,   ,      ,     ,         ".

----------


## OlesyaV

"   !"  . 

      .     ,     .       .        ,        ,      .         :
 -  ",     ?"
 - "    ,  - ,       ,    .   ?  ?"
 - "              ."
(    ) - "   ?!!"
() - "    ?!!"
   .

----------


## -

,     ....  :Wow: 
  ...
 :Frown:

----------


## _

.      .  -    ( ,      10),    "":       ,     ...      ,    -  .     . ,  ,                 , ,  .   ,   ,               .
          .        -   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ....  ,   ,               .
>           .        -   ...


 .:      ? :Wow:      ?

----------

> .:      ?     ?


,

----------


## _

*YUM*,  ...  :Hmm:  , ,        ...

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  ...  , ,        ...


   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...


,   ,  -?...

----------


## YUM

...
        (!    !).          .         .   , .          ,   ,        . .   ,       .   .  "".     ...   !    !     . 
   . -,  ! !  ,   . .   , ,  - !    .   .  .       ,        !      -?   - ? 
    :  ?
-!
- ?
- ,  ...   .
-, ,    .   ,   ...
...       !
, ... , ,      :Wow:

----------

> , ... , ,


         ,     ,

----------


## Revizor-msk

.
       :
     ,         ,        ,       ,           -      -   15 .  . (         ) ,        ..      -   ,     ,        ,      . :Wow:

----------


## -

!   :Wow: 
      ...   ,  **   15 ,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> !  
>       ...   ,  **   15 ,        ?


     ,     :    3-4  .

----------

?

----------


## Anastasia_SH

> .
>        :
>      ,         ,        ,       ,           -      -   15 .  . (         ) ,        ..      -   ,     ,        ,      .


    ?

----------

> ?


 , ,,

----------



----------

> 


  ,

----------


## Revizor-msk

> ?


.

----------


## shrilanka

> .


..     ..   __  ?  :Wow:

----------

> 


,  ,     , ,   .

----------

> ,  ,     , ,   .


,    ,    .      . ,    .-         .

----------


## YUM

> , ,,


 .    .  _  ,    ,  ,  ,      ..  ,  -  ..  ..
  ,     .  - ,  - . -     -  .    ,     .   !  .
  ,  - :   !  !!! :Wow: 
  ,   .(        :Wink: ) 
!      ,  "  " :  - !       ,    .         . -  ...
   ,  -   "",          ,
    .      :        6 .  - 6    . :Wow:  :Wow: 
   ! 
 1,980      ,   1,960!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
 :Big Grin:  :  !    ""        !   !!!
     .    ...  .
 ,         ,  " "      ,     ...
  .  . :Stick Out Tongue: 
,   - ,    . ,  .

----------


## -

> ?


      -   !         ! 
      ,      :Wow:

----------

Revizor-msk,  - ?    ,  ? ?

----------


## PATRIOTka

:Super:        ,   .     . ,   ,             .    ,   .    ( )  ,   ,   . ,      ,      .      ,      - .  ,  ,       .  ,   ,   ,       .        .  .        .  ,      .  , ,  ,   ,     ,    .   - .  (   ),     .  -      .     ,   ,           .   :Embarrassment:     .. .   ,  . ,      . !         .    .    ,        -   .     -  .   : "  ?".         :Wow: . ,         .       ...   "  "    
 :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ,   ,           .   ..


  -? , ,  -700   ,  -     . :Wow: 

    -700?    -     ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -? , ,  -700   ,  -     .
> 
>     -700?    -     ?


,,      ? :yes:

----------


## PATRIOTka

> -? , ,  -700   ,  -     .
> 
>     -700?    -     ?


......R16 (   )  :Embarrassment:   ,      :EEK!: .    .....

----------


## Strecoza

> 


    ,     R16  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,     R16


,   ""   "-"  :Stick Out Tongue:  - !   .
    -700 ?    .          .-2715 (- - "",   - "")        ,     .   ,    . .  4-  "",   . .   ,       ,  -  .!       .-700  .    ,  !  ,    , - ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strecoza

> ,   ""   "-"  - !


      :     ?  :Stick Out Tongue:   , 


> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


    -     :yes:

----------


## Strecoza

> 


 -     ?   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

*Strecoza*, "" - .  ,   . ,  .    . ׸  ?    ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ?


!     . :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> !     .


        .

----------


## _

> 


?   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> .


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


,     ..       ,    :Wow: 
  ?   :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ,     ..       ,   
>   ?


.    ,     .
  .
 ,    ,     . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PATRIOTka

> ?


 :8:

----------


## YUM

> ......R16 (   )   ,     .    .....


   ... .
    ?   ""    .. :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Wow:

----------


## stas

*YUM*,     ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,     ?


   !       .

----------


## sema

*YUM*,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> !       .


  ?       5    :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


    ... (  )  :Smilie:

----------


## Jubi

> ?       5

----------


## Dinchik

.    ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Jubi



----------


## _

*YUM*,  ,    ,      -       ...   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

,       .

----------


## YUM

, " -".   :Frown:   .    ...    - .
   "-", -       .     .  - ,   .  -   .   -  .      ,     "  - ..." :Frown:

----------


## stas

> !       .


    .

----------


## YUM

> .


2  .

----------


## _

> .


* *


> , * ,*


 ... ...  :Confused:

----------


## tinkaer

> -? , ,  -700   ,  -     .
> 
>     -700?    -     ?


    - -  :Smilie:

----------


## margo1124

:Smilie:

----------


## stas

> 2  .


        .

----------


## YUM

> ,          .    )
> 
>  :
>   .    :
> *-   -  ,*        . ...
>  : -  ??
> - ,     ().
> - :       -   ???
> ....


. 
    ,  ""

----------


## _

> .


   .      .  :No:

----------


## Dinchik

margo1124,   :Big Grin: 
        ?             0.    .    ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## margo1124

> margo1124,  
>         ?             0.    .    ,    .


  :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## N

-.     ,      .       .   -   ,     "    ?".       ...      " "...     ,     " (.  )". 
,  ,       ,    " (.  )"     "   ".

----------


## lukochka

-    :
" ".  
    -   ...

----------


## Strecoza

,     ,   !    " ",     :yes:

----------


## YUM

:
" ,  -    ,          (  ,  2020 ,   "    ).
        : ,  ,      ...       ,            .
: ,   ?
: ..   ..
   10 ,       .
-   15  .
:  ,   !!     ,     ?       ,   ?    ?!"()

----------

!  :Wow:   ?  :yes sir:  *   * !     ?  ,  ,      :Embarrassment: 
*YUM*!   ,    ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## margosha1973

, ,   - ... ..     - ,    ... ,  ...      ....    ....  ..."?" - "!"   ,     : "  , !"      : "  ...???"        ...   : " - !"     ...

----------


## Garfild11

.     ,      ,      : " ?",  ,   ,  : "   ,  !"

----------

> .


-   .
-       ?
-   ,    
 :Smilie:

----------


## shape

-  .
        .     .
  ,   . 
,      ?
      (  )    0899,    *08100*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
 ,  .

----------


## Govorun

().   -, , ,   ...    ,     -    3     . ...     ... .     , ,   , 120   ,  ,   120  ,    ,     300 ... 
-   ""      . 
: - ,  !
: -  ,  ?
: -  ,  !!!!
      - . 
----
          .  ,         .       ,     -      .   "" ,      ,           .    ( ), ,         .
-      "" ,     ,    ,      .        .        : "    ,    .    "

----------


## Govorun

.   :  "".  :
-     ? -,     ,    ?   ( ,  )  :
_  ,      ?

----------


## YUM

> .   :  "".  :
> -     ? -,     ,    ? ...


- ,  -  !  !!!! :Wow:

----------


## shape

> .   :  "".  :
> -     ? -,     ,    ?   ( ,  )  :
> _  ,      ?


 :Smilie:  :Big Grin:

----------

. , . .
-!
-!   .
-!!    .  .
   ,,   .
- .
 .  ,         .,. (   - ,  - )

----------


## Natividat

.       ,  -  :Smilie:  , -      ,  -  . . -    -   - , , ..   ,   -         -   . ,    ,  ...,  ,  - ,    ,  !           ..     - ,  ,          - ... ... :Smilie:

----------


## Natividat

,     ,     -  ,      :Smilie: 
-  .   ,  ,   ,          :Smilie: 
  ,    ,       ,     .
 .   .  , ...    .   . ,  .     ,        .   -   -  .   10     .  ,  - !    !!!!!!!! . . ,          ,     ...    ... - ,  -   :Smilie:

----------


## -

!   :yes:

----------


## o_e

,    : ""  ,  : ""  ...    .

 :      " ", " ", " "    " " :-)

----------


## jokonda

,,          .         .        .               .        ,  .    ,      .  .    ,        , ,   .    ...      :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

:
:     ?
 ():  ?

----------


## 1987

.      . -              :
: ,    3   ,       ,             .   ?
..( ):       . 
(  ...)
:   ,   ,   3  ...
..:    ,     .

    ...      ...

----------


## NikGerka

:
"  ,    ,       ȹ ** 08.04.2009 ."

      (      ,  )  -     :Smilie:

----------


## OlgaK

1 8 ().   :   ,    , ,   ,    .    -__.  ,      :      ? ?! :Wow:

----------

,   ""        .    .
          ,   .

----------

> .


 .      ,    !
 :yes:

----------

> ? ?!


 )
  .  1: "     ?")))) :yes:

----------


## -

> .  1: "     ?"))))


  :Wow:

----------

7.7-  
8-  
 :Smilie:

----------


## TlOlesya

> ...      ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

,  ,   (    ,    .    .   "".) :8:

----------


## Lenik

> : 
> CP300-xxxxx-xxHER-NAMxx-xxxxx

----------


## Andyko

:
     "  "               "  ".

----------


## 1987

> ,  ,   (    ,    .    .   "".)


 :Smilie: )))   :Redface:

----------


## YUM

*:*
          .
     .
.   -   .  .
:          ?
   ! :Wow: 
*:*
     .   .  . "".  ,  .
  " ". :  6.
, ,    ...
  ,   .       ... 6 !   ,     , ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.     ,         . " "  "  ".     .  ,      .   ,  ,  .   -   ....  4  ,    .         (        ) " ".       :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> .


- ,    ?
- ()   !
- ()    , ?

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,     , ,


*YUM*,            +        6  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.  . ,     .     ,  : "    ,     (!!!,  ,   ,   ),   -  : " ".    ,    ."   . ,   ,    :Smilie:  :     ,  - ,   - ?  : !   .   . .
PS  ,     (     ),        -    .

----------


## Strecoza

> -    .


  :Smilie: 
         ( )-   ?

         - ....

----------

> ( )-   ?
> 
>          - ....


       .    .            ,         :  ,       "12 ".    .  .   .      ,            .

----------

:Wow:              .      ,        ,     .    ?
http://www.glavbukh.ru/qa/2960

----------


## shape

)))))))

----------


## LUK_KUM

... ...      )))))

----------


## shape



----------


## -

> : 
>      ,  -         , ,      .    , ,       慔 
> 
>      ,

----------


## ysa

20,    ,   .    ,    .
     (  ,  )    :

-      !

    ,      .

----------

> .      ,        ,     .    ?
> http://www.glavbukh.ru/qa/2960


 :Wow:   :Big Grin:  :Frown:

----------


## LINKA96

,  : ,  ,   -  ??!! : ,     ,  -  .

----------

** , -     - !,   - ,   -?  :Smilie:

----------

> ** , -     - !,   - ,   -?


  ; ;  ,    "",        ...

----------

,    ...
 -    ,    ,      -  ;     ""... ...,       ,   ..........(   !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smilie:  ) ... !!!

----------

> .  . ,     .     ,  : "    ,     (!!!,  ,   ,   ),   -  : " ".    ,    ."   . ,   ,    :     ,  - ,   - ?  : !   .   . .
> PS  ,     (     ),        -    .


       " "!  !

----------


## Govorun

...    .     ,  -   .         .   - 4  .  ,  -  .     " "   ,      ,      ,       ...

----------


## Govorun

.   -      - .         ,            ,   .      ,      .    : " -,  ..."    : " -  ?"
,       : "  ,   ...  ".

----------


## 111 User

.
    .     :
"   ,    . , , . ."

----------


## 111 User

> "  ...  ".


 :Wink: 
 ...
" ,   ...,    "

----------


## -

> .
>     .     :
> "   ,    . , , . ."


   !  :Wow: 
           "  ,   "

----------


## LenaVM

. ,       "".  : "      . .         16.00."  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

> "      . .         16.00."


  "**" :8:

----------


## LLidiya

,    ,  "   "))) :Wow:    : "  -   " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ...    .     ,  -   .         .   - 4  .  ,  -  .     " "   ,      ,      ,       ...


  .     2715, (  - , ).       ,         .     ,   .      . 
 ,   ...    (     ).    .     "" (,     )   .    -   . , .     ,  - , - ... .  .  -.  ,   ...   ...  , ,   , -... 
  !   . -     !!!
, ! :Frown:  
  ,  ,      ...

 ,  ,   .  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

))
, ,   -   
      :

 ,       -:

1. :   
2. : 28 
3.  : .  -  .
4.  /: 800 ..    3%  .  
,   , .
5. : .
6.   :    .
7. /   :  ,    .
8.    :   
,       .
9.  : .  8.
10.     :  .
11.   :  13  15  , 
 .
12.     ?: ,  .   
    ,  fast-food.
13.   :      ,    
.
14.       20 ?:  .
15.     ? .    : "    ,
 ?", , ,     .
16.     ,   ?:   , 
        .
17.       5 ?:     
 -. ,       ,  
 .
18.     ?: ,  
 .
19.     ?:  
:
1.   ,     
2.

----------

:Wow: 



> 18.     ?: ,  
>  .


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 159

.       .  -  .  - ,    -  .  .   ,    .    :   ?. ,  :   . : ? (    - ,   ) ...   ...       ...!    : .
      : "  ".

----------


## MaraSt

.  :    "".

----------


## OlesyaV

.  ,   ,    .
 , ,   .   ,   , 5  .     95 . .         ,    ,... ,     .       ,    ,    ,    .  ,        (   ).     ......    ,   .   ,          .      ...    .  ,     .  .    .   ,  .    .             !!!!!!!      :   , .      ,       .    :    .  :Smilie:   :yes:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nass

*OlesyaV*,   , ,  ,  .          ,     !

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ,       -:.....................................


*:*        ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Ulyana-2007

....

 .   .           , -,    .
  :
: "You know what new Russian president' name means?"
(  ,      ?)
: "Medvedev?"
: "Yes! Means Beer!" (    BEAR (),     BEER - )
: "Beer?"
: "Yes! You know, big animal, goes up trees and steals... (! ,   ,      ...) ... ( -    
- "")
: (  ) "Beer?!"
: "Yes! And it... ... consumes it there!" (   )
A: "That's freaking gross, man!" (   ) "Hey Fred, d'ya know their new president in Russia climbs trees to suck stolen beer there?!" (:
"##!  ,  ,              ?")

----------


## YUM

"  " .    
-       
-    ,  "   ",       !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> :
> "##!


...
*Ulyana-2007*,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ...
> *Ulyana-2007*,    ?


 :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:   ....

----------


## Nata-Corsa

90- ,          .                            .        . Ҹ         -    ,              (         ). ,                 .         (      )    ,  ,    ,    (   )                    ,                ,     ,    -     ..        : ,  ,    ,    ,             ,         - ,         ,      : ,     ! .. 
 ( ):    ??? 
-  ,       :   !
 :  ,  ,       !
ϸ   -       ,     ,       . 
     ,        !     , (   )      . 
    ,    !
 ,         !   ,                 !
  !
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> (:
> "##!  ,  ,              ?")


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Big Grin:  ,   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...
> *Ulyana-2007*,    ?


   : "That's",   - "'" 
 :Wow:

----------


## Sneganna

-   ,   : ",    ?   !"

----------


## o_e

:
-     ,    ...
-     ?
-      !

----------

,     ..,  ,     ..     ,  ,  ..       ".." ..,           ..,            .. -  .., ""... : "    ?",     ..       ( ,  ,    ) ,   : " "..   : " ,  .." ,       ..  ..   ..    ..  ..  ,     ..,         ..,            ..,     ..   ..   ..   .. ,    ,      ..,     .. ,   ..  ,   : "     ?"..         ....,: "   ,   ..  .."         ,     : "   .." ,     ..,       ..,        ..,     ..   .. :yes:

----------


## -

> ?

----------


## YUM

.,  .  ,    ....     :Stick Out Tongue: 

05.04.05

      .   
  ,    . :
"!     !       
."    ,   .  
,  .         
,   : "  ,   .."
   .     : "AAA!!! , !!!   !!!"      ,        .
(c)vit.pp,ru

----------


## Strecoza

.
   "      "....

  - ,   - ,   -   :Wow:

----------

,       ,
-   ?  ?!!
  , - ?, -?      ...
 -  ,    !!!!!!  !

----------

1    - -   - ,  ,  ,    .. 
    ,        -  ,         -       ""      -    -     :Smilie: 
 , ,           .    .    -    .   -  ?   -   .       .   20       -     " "????!!!!!     !!!!!!! :Smilie: 
 . ,  , -     -      "",    ""..  ""    "" - ,          :Redface:

----------

.
,     ,   ,
    :
"     "

----------


## 1996

( ).     10  " - 10    150".         :Wink:

----------


## Nata-Corsa

,    :Smilie: 
      . ,  ...         ,    .     , .      : "     !" (,     ).      .     ,            : "   ?      ..."

----------


## Nata-Corsa

""...

   ,    , ,       .    ,  :         ,      ,   : " , ".    ,      ,  .   .     .       .   ,     ,      ,    ,      ,   .
 :Wink:

----------


## -



----------


## YUM

,   .
  :
- , ,     .   !!! 
(     ,   "" . :Big Grin: )

----------


## o_e

> ,   ...


...        "",           "".

----------

,    ,       -.       ,    .   - , ,  .    ,        :Smilie:         - "3 ".          ,     .    - , ,   "3 " -  -  ?     :Smilie:      .  "3 " ,       !    -        - ,            " "     .  , ,            :Smilie:

----------


## -

:yes: 

 :Wow: 
     ,    "  "

----------


## YUM

.  .       .    .  .     . 
       . ...
  :
-     ,   ,       .  . 
  .    .   . .
 ,    ,  ""   :
-    !      !  :yes: 
  ...

----------


## Strecoza

,   ,      )
 7 ,           .
, ,    ( !).
  -  .  ... ... ...   .
   5(!)  ,        ! :Wow:

----------

,    ,      .  :    ,        !!! :Wow:

----------

,   
    3   




         ,

----------

> -  .  ... ... ...   .
>    5(!)  ,        !


"      ,   
  ,       ,   
   ."

----------

> ,    ,      .  :    ,        !!!


  -  ! ((

----------


## -

...
,    :
...   ,    ...

...    3  .    .    ,     ...

...  21+22   -      - 32  37...

...  -     -     -  , ,   .   ...

...    . , - ...

...  ,   .      :   ,    ,     ...

...  ,   200 . ...

...     .  ,   Y.     -       -  . ,       ...

...   . ,     ...

... ()    ,   3        ...

...        ,         . ...

...     . ,  ...

----------


## 2

> 5(!)  ,        !


.         .    ,    ,     , ,      , ,    .     ,       :Love:

----------


## Strecoza

> "   
>    ."


 :Wow: 

         ))

   ""       -  ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:  

       -   2- .
  (  . ).
   ,    * .*  . 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

!

:      "     " 
:     , "            ".         ,     .
 :Wow:

----------

:Smilie: 

 :  **    (, ,    ..). *  , !      * 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

(    ). :
"       " (, ...)  :Wow: 
.   .   :yes:

----------


## -

!  :Wow:

----------

.      . ,        . 
  .  ,    : " , "...

----------


## YUM

> .      . ,        . 
>   .  ,    : " , "...


 :
-  , .
- ..
-.. (!) :Wow:

----------


## -

!  1995           :Wow:

----------


## Feminka

,    , " ",  .

----------


## -

?   :Wow:

----------


## Feminka

:Wink:

----------


## LUK_KUM

,     . 
 .  -      :   ... 
- !    ! ! 
-  ? 
-      ! 
-  ? 
-    ,       ... 
- ...  , ,        -        ... 
- ! ,  !   ,              . 210 . 23  ! 
- ,     ? 
- ! 
-      ? 
- !   ! 
    . 
-     ,     ,   ... 
-     ? 
- "   -". 
-      ? 
- ! 
  .    . 
-  ,    ,    -     ! 
-    4000 ? 
- ! 
-     -     . 217: 
",    (  )".  28, : "        : - ,   4000 ,         :  ,       ". 
- ! 
 .   : 
-  ,    - ... 
-  - ! ? 
   .    : 
-  !  ! . .

----------


## YUM

.      - .
      ,      ,    - . ,     . 
   -    ,    .  ,   .. ,     ,    .         ,   ...
  . ,   . .  ,        -.
      ,         ,  -        ,   -,  -     .
 ,    ,             , , ,  .         ,       (  , . ,  ,      ...     )
  ,      ... ..      ""  :Redface:  :Redface:        ... :Wow: 

.   .     -  .
     ,     ...- 
    -  ... 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

"FACE DOWN", ..    ,      . ,     .        ... -,    ,     .   ,  :  !   ,      - ,              ...     ,      , , ...

----------

[QUOTE=;52531345]  ! 
 :Big Grin:  -

----------


## Raspberry

:Big Grin:

----------

1987 ,         - -    - -    . 
  :      ,          ,       .    ,   .    -    .
 ,      ,    .   ,  ,  , , ?   (   !), ,     face down,       ,    ....      (   ,     !)  "fax, please!"    start.
    . .   ,   ""       "fax, please!"

----------


## -

))
   -    ( ) ,               :Wow:  
  "  ""    " ,     "  , ,   "

----------


## Swetlana69

-      .    ,  - ,   10!   .  .  ,   ,   , "",    - , , !!!          ",  !"   :Wink:        -     :Smilie:

----------


## xyliganka

:

, 11  ,  ,      ,    . , ,  -         .          ",    ..." 
     ....,         ,    ,        , ...

----------

*xyliganka*,   :Frown: .  ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## -

:yes: 
 :Wow:

----------

> 


*-*,  ? :Wow:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

,   11    ,        :yes:

----------


## YUM

:
-  ,     __.   __  ....
, ....   ..      ! :Frown:

----------


## YUM

xxx:   
xxx: ,  ,    
xxx: ,   ...
xxx:    %)

----------


## YUM

.
 ... 
      ..          .
     ,    .
:
-  ..
, :
-  ?
-!
-   ?
-     .()
            .
-  **  ?  :Wow:

----------


## FSK

:

  -,     
-  
  -     
 -  ,  


   ,        
 -    

-    
 -  ,

----------

:
         ...   72 .  ,   32 .      , 40 .       .       9 000 .
   -      ,    ?

----------


## mizeri

))) ))

   ,    (  :Wink: )       " ".     ,  ,    ,  "    ",          -  ))))

      (      ,                      -                "  !").
       ,     ,  .   , "  ,       ,    ?",  - ",     !",  - "  ?",  - " ,    ?". .       . "    !",  - " ,   ?",           !
   -,    -       ,  - ,           !
      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

...
     .                - ,      .
  -        .  ,    , ,           ",        ?".      "  ?" . ",    ,     ,      ,     !".  - "  ,       !".  ,     -  9 ,    .
 , ,    ,   .  ",     ?!"(    ,          ,   ))). "?!"
           .
  (    ,     !)  ""  "     -   ... ( )..! - !    !"
    ... ..  ..    ,    ,  :
-,   !
-,       ?
-?!
- ,      ,   !
-    ,     ?
-,          .     , !
-    ,     !
!
    ,   !

----------


## Lenik

...
    :   ,  , -,  -,   ,    --...  ...

----------


## Taskano

,     ,      ,   ,          ...   ,      ,    )))

----------


## mizeri

,           .  - ,    -  .   -      .    -   :Wow:

----------


## Reddiska

:      ,   , ,     -  ""  !   :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

> :      ,   , ,     -  ""  !


 :Wow: 
     ,        -  ""  "",    - -            -)))))   -  ,    )))))))))))

----------


## YUM

> ,           .  - ,    -  .   -      .    -


 ...   .    ,  .  -  - .          . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

-     :Wow: 
 2 ,    3, ,

----------

-                      ))))

----------


## mizeri

> -                      ))))


    -  -    ,    :Smilie: 
        - "  ,   "     ,     -            -  ?)))        ))))

----------


## -

> -                      ))))


 :Wow: 
  ,       :Wow: 
 9  3    :
 -- ...
.:, ?
:
.: ,   !
:  ?
.:  ,      
: ?
.:,        !
:   ...
:......  ?
:   ?
:... ....
 :Wow:    ,     :Wow:

----------


## -

> -  -    ,


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,      
>  9  3    :
>  -- ...
> .:, ?
> ...
> :   ...
>    ,


      ...
!...!!!! :Wow:

----------

> -


    -      .      :Wow:

----------


## LINKA96

> -  -    ,


  ,      - .
   ,        ,      - .      - .       ...  ,  ,   ,    -   ...     ... :Wow: 
    ,   .     -  .
 ,      ,    .    ,      : , ,   ,  - . ,  :   -  !    :  ,     ... :Frown:   , ,   ,   .

----------


## mizeri

> 


    ,   .   ....

----------


## mizeri

> ,      ,    .


        .       ,    "      ?"    "    ?".                       ,     )))).      -     ,    .  -  ...

----------


## YUM

.  ...    .
    "".
.
 :   ,   , ,     ...
    ""     . 
 - -!     ?...
" " -,    ..
  ,     ..
 , ...        .
 ,    ...
- ,    ...
       ,       .
    (!)   ,    ...    ,   ...
-,    ..    -    .
 :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

.  .
, ,,...
  (   ),    . , ,     .
.  .        . (     " 1", " 2"  ...)
  : "! :  - .   ")   , ,,       .
      "  -    ?"....    (     ),     ,    . 
   -    ...   ...

----------

...
	   (     )    ,    .   , ,       ....   (    :Smilie: )),      :Big Grin:       ,  .... :
-   ? ........  ....    !
	   15   ,         ....   ... :Smilie:          : ...    ? 
	: ,  ,    !!!!
	   : ... ,      ,   ...  ...   !  !. .
  ,  ,         .           :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

:
". , .    ,    .  ? "

.   ,    . :Big Grin:

----------

!!!))..  !)

----------


## mizeri

:Wink:            ...-     "       ".       :Big Grin:  ...
-    - 9    33  - ,       ,         -       ,     42 !     )))


     /        (   :Wink: ).       ""

----------


## protozon.95

....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ekolognew

:
http://www.gifzona.ru/i/prikol/06.gif



http://www.xa-xa.org/uploads/posts/2...708_292815.jpg

----------


## YUM

,   .
    .
 ""
-    ! 
-  ?  !  .
-, . ()
   .
 "" .
 ,        .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Strecoza

,   ,   .      "     ?".   .    ,   ,    .... ,  ! :Wow:

----------


## YUM

-...     ,    ......
- ,    , ,  .
-   ,     -   
- ...    -         ,       ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

:Wow:  -      ...

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

.
  -   .    -         : "  "". . ." 
.  
 .  . "  "". . ".     .    : ",  ?     ?"  ,       ,   .
  . 
    .   .    : " ... "    .      ,   : "  ! ".     10     , ,    ...

----------


## YUM

> .
>   -   ...      ,   .
> ..


  :yes:  :
 ,          .   , -,   :
 ", !"  :Wow:  
   ,  - . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ....

----------


## YUM

:
-**, ***  !
      !
    -      .       .         ,     . 
   . ,    -  ,    ,  : " **, ***!" :Stick Out Tongue: 
PS.          3150,  .          ,        .  :Big Grin:

----------

,        

...."...    ,            ,       -  

  ,   ,           - ...,      !!!!   -        !!!!     "  "  (   !!!!)

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

> ( )    ,   .. " "
> : * !!!!*
> 
>  p p  p  ,  p y   ppy -  p  .       p   p  p, y ( ,   p)   p   .   , p   ,    p  .    y y  p  p "?", y  p  y    y, p  y ,  y  p y p  p    H.  y   p, p (,  y) y,  y  pp y p, p y   p  p  py  ,  y y p p p  y   p. y  y  p " ?" ""  p,   p  - p  y py ! p y   p  p p, y  p,   ,   p,  p!     ! p, y     p, ,    y  p "y ?"
>      . y, py    y  ,   p : " p".


 .   ,  ... :Wow:

----------


## margosha1973

....     -   ,   ,    ...: " .  !" .   ,    ,   ,   . , , ...!!!   - - !!!!...........
      ... :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

"" .
 :Frown: 
 . 
,  ,   . 
   (!?),    65       (  ,  - ,    **).   ,     (?)
      ,   ,     (15%) ( ,  9-10  .    . ?)
 ,  - !        .  .
  ? ..  ,      /    . :Wink: 
  ""   .
 " ". ..   ,   ...

  ,    - (  )   2-3 ,  - -       (  )     ""!

----------

: ,  ,    , ,  
     ().   2009         .         .     .   ,    .    ,  .  .  ?  2009      .  
    , 09  2010   
: 
      ,     .     ,  ,   ,      .


 ...

----------


## Glissando

> 27  2010 . N 74
> 
>   - 
> 
>   2010     
>   7    9


    ...
     ("")   (" ")...    :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...
>      ("")   (" ")...


-! 
""       ""  .
  - ... - . :Frown:

----------


## Cvetik_m

:

"-   042  2   02 .       .,  ,    120  1     " "      zzzzzz .  (    - !)
-----
      :
-   042 . 2   2  ,        ......." (,  -    ()

 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

:
  ,  . <>   , ,   :
-    ?   :Wow:  :yes:

----------


## Cvetik_m

> :
>   ,  . <>   , ,   :
> -    ?


   :
   . (.  10   1000   ).           .    ,    - "!  -  !".  ,       .  , .   " ?!"

----------


## LeeJC

-   . ,     :

-    ?
- ...
-   ?
- ...
- 100% ?
- ...
-   ?
- ...
-     !!!

 :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Konstancia12

> :
> -  ,     __.   __  ....
> , ....   ..      !


  ...           ,     : " ...."  :Wow:

----------


## Konstancia12

> ,   .
>   :
> - , ,     .   !!! 
> (     ,   "" .)


      ....  :Redface:   -      (  ).   -         (    )....   ", ",    ""  ""...    : "!  ????"....              :Stick Out Tongue: 

            ""      "" (          :Big Grin: )....   ,       ....            -       :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ...
>             ""      "" (         )....


   - "" :Big Grin: 
   , ,    .
...    : "  -    ".
    "".  - .    -   .  -   14 .   -""  10  12!        , ,     ,      .          ,   ,  ,      ,   .    ! 
 !!!    ,     :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,   ,   ""         ..   ,    ...   "" .   ,       ,   .  :Big Grin: 
   ?    . " "     ,     ",  ,  "   -  !  !     2   6-7 ,   15 !        !
, !!!  :Wow:

----------


## JLy

:Big Grin:      ,    ,    , ...   ",   !"   "    !    "    ,   ,  ..   ,       "... ,    ?"      :Wow:   " "        .        ,    -  -       ,  ))

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

.
      -  ( )      ,   . 
.
  .     "  ". 
- ,   ""?
- , .
-   ,     "".      .     ?
- ,    .
.
- ... ...   .
     ,  ,      ,      ,     ,            ,     .

----------


## -

-  ?   :Wow:

----------


## Dinchik

.          "".      .  -          .   : "  ".   -      .  : "  ".   ,       .   : "  ,  .   ."  :Smilie:

----------


## Mouse Grey

:      .    !      11 ., "     " .           .       / 2  , , !  :Smilie:

----------


## Elist

* !!!*

      ,   .   ...
    , -   15-20 .                 .
      ,     D.I.S.C.O. (,     :Big Grin:  )   .  -   ,    ,    ,   .    , ,    .      ,     ,             .   ,        ,   ,  . ,    ""   ,     (     )     .  ,       - . , ,  ,  , - ", ",      ...     !!!  , "  "...   ,  . ,  ,     - ",   ???" ,  , - ",    .  ... ,  ".    :Wow: 
         ,        .

----------


## YUM

> * !!!*
> 
> .....     !!!  , "  "... ..


 :Wow: 
! 
   .       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elist

(     ""  ,    ...)
-   , - "     ,              ???"     ,..  ,    :Cool:       ,      "   "    :Wow: 

       .  ... ,  *"  "* (     :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 
 :

...         . ))))
     .  -   ,     .   ,  ...   - , ,  ,     , ,      ,     ...  ,   -,   .  -   , -    ,          , ,     ,   ,      "",     ,   "" .        - ,    ,  ,   . ,   ,      ,        .  !!!

   "",  ...

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

(  )  ,     .  ,    ,   . 
- !    ?    ,   - ,      !
- ?????
-       ,   -   ,     ,      ,     ,      !
    . "      2009      ..." 
-??????????
         2009 . .  .  312-   . 
 .       .    ,     ,      .  .   .      ,   ,     ... ,  , ,        ?
 -  ,  -      ,  -   ..   ,        ,   .
    " ",  " ",   .   ,        ,      "", "".   .
        (     ).  2      . 
**.

----------


## YUM

> ..
>        .  ... ,  *"  "* (     ) 
>  :
> 
> ...         . ))))
>      .  -   ,     . ...
>    "",  ...


   :       !       . :Wink:

----------


## Elist

> :       !       .


,  . -,    , -,     ,  -,   ,      ,  ,      .    ,    ,      .

----------


## Lenik

,    ,   :     "   ",   "".
,      ...

----------


## Zhenya_lost

:  
-     ,     4- ,       9,     9,  ,    ,   ,         ,      : ,  -    ,      ,     ,              ,  !!!  30      .     ,    .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

....  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> :      .    !      11 ., "     " .           .       / 2  , , !


: .
 .  - .   .    ( "", -",     -     :Big Grin:  )
  ...      -"__"     "__ ?"  ,  -   .   ...  ?   ? :Wow:

----------


## Reddiska

(). : 
"      ."  :Wow:   ,

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

.  -   . 
    ,        . 
- ... ,   ... ...  ...   ? ,  , , ,  .  ,      .     .
- ???????
   ,          (  , ,   - ,             -!).     ,    .    -     ???

----------


## -

?      - ?   :Wow: 
   -    -    ,      :yes:

----------


## YUM

""  .
 . 
 :
===
*  .*..
#            - **;
#  ,   ; 
===
     ,    ?
    / "-"...
"  ,   - " :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

:
-   .  ""      ,   - .  : ,    ...!    .   -     ,    . ?  ,    . ....       : !      :Wow: 
   ,   
 -      ? 
-       ...
,    , . :Stick Out Tongue: 
==
     .
-  .    .   .   ...
-  .
- ...
.    .
-  
- ? .
         -    ?  .  - !
  ,      (!) . ! ! .  !
-    -  ? 
- ...
- !       !!!  :Big Grin: 
,         ,  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## margo1124

"         - ,       .     :      ,      1     ..              ))))"

----------


## margo1124

"     -.    :
-    ?
-       .      ,     .
-    ,   !..."

----------


## YUM

**
     .





 :Wow:  
- 

  -
()   
()

----------

".     ,   -  . ,   -? : "  " "."  :Wow:    ,     (    2 ),         ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

.  

    .   :
,   !
 -        .
-    28    .
-        !     .
-   (       ).
-     .
-    , ,    !
-  :   ( ),   (  ),  (  ).
         ,          

_

----------


## ˸_

.  ""  ,     ,  ,       (,  ).   ,  ,        ,     "".

 :Wow:

----------


## xyliganka

,        ,   .     : "   ..."    - : "         ,      ?  ?    ...."  ... : "  ""  "  ...

----------


## Nattaha

*Zhenya_lost*, 
!!!!!!!!  :Smilie: 
     " :"    -     

 :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

3  -       ,  "  " + 2 .      .      8     -   .       (    !)       .      - .         .     :  !!!!!  :EEK!:

----------

,    : 
"  ,      , ,            :     (, ,   . ),  ,  ,      . .    ,        . 
 ,  ,           ,        "

----------


## -

,

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

-             ().  ,         (!):   ,    .
, ,      (!!).  , ,    (!!!).  - , - ,  ,      .
,      :
-   ,      ,      ?
    :
-   ,  ,    !!!
        .     ( !). .     . ,    . .    -   ,    ,  .  ,   .    .   , , ,  ,     -   ,   ,  ,    .  , , ,    ,    ,    ,   30-40     . ,   .  ,  :
-    .
    .  ,    ,  ,   ,     ,     ,  ,  .

          ,    .  ,  .   ,  . . .  ,    .     .   ,    ,  ,     :
-          !
 .  ,   ,      -     .   - ,    . :
-      ?
-  ?!?!      .
   .        .    .  ,        .     .     .  -    .    .  , ,

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

,   :

-           - ,  !

     !

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

,    ( ):

     60-, 70-  80-,  ,  ,       .


          .

  ,  ,       .          .        ,    ,     .

      ,     .           . .

           ,      , ,    .

 ,        ,     .         ,  ,    , ,   .      ,  .    !  .

    ,     ,         .  .

      . ?        ,      .

  , ,  ,      ,        .      ,      .      , , 165   ,  ,  , ,         ,     !

    .       .    ,     ,   ,           .

   - ,    ,          . ?  ! !

      !  !    ?

       ,          ,        .

     ,   ,      . ,   ,    .

     ,  ,      .       10 ,    5 
,  3    .

          !

    .     .

    .   ,         ,   .       ,   !?

     ,   ,     ,     ,   .

    ,     , ,   -     .      ,   .  ,        ,         , ,     ...

   ...     ...

        ,   .            .         ? ?  ?

  ,    -412? ?

5-     ,  ,       , ,      .

    -    !      ,     !

   -    ?   ,     !

    - , ,  ,      ...   ?

  ,     ? :   -  !

      : "   ,      "?!

       : "  !"

   ,     ?    !

  -  .

, ,          ?

,  .   .    ... !

  -   .  ,    -   ,    .      - "  !"

,    ,   ...

      -   , ?

 -...

  -   ,   ...

    ...

 "" -    --!

  ... ?!

   !

  : "  !"

     ,        .  ,       ,     -   ,      .

 , , ,    .      -   .          

! (        ,      ,     ...)        ...

 !       - ... 
,        . ,  ,     -     !  ?   -  !

 ,    ,     -     ? ? ,  !

     ,   -   - !   ?!      ?

 ,     .    .
  ?    ?     ---.  !        8  - ,     .      ,    - ...

     ,    ,         ... ?   -  .      - ,   ,      ..    

,    ,     :

1.  ,        

2.     15 ,     ,    3 

3.   e-mail  ,     

4.        ,        

5.           ,     

7.     ,            

8.      ,    -   ,   ,   

9.     ,   : - )

10.     ,      

11.  ,   ,     

12.   ,  ,   6    

13.    ,        ,   6  



 ,
 80-

----------

> ,   -   - !   ?!      ?


 !!!!      ,    ))))))            ((  :No:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> !!!!      ,    ))))))            ((


 8-   .   ""    ,          "" . 
  ,    ,     -    ? ,   . -"  !"
             - , .     " "  . 
     ,   .           .  -  ...
 ,  ,  ,         ...  ,   - ...

----------


## -

> , , ,    .      -   .          
> 
> ! (        ,      ,     ...)        ...


         !
          ,        :Wow:

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

,     ,        " !"
      ,  ,      .  :yes:

----------


## 1985

> .   " "  ?    ,    ,      .
>  .       ( ) ,     ,      , : ,     .      .


)))))))

----------


## ˸_

,   :
- , ,  2005,  ,  ,     ...      ..
(  1,  ,    ,  ,        )
- , ,  -  ?
-  , ,      ,  ...

----------


## 1985

:
 ,    ... ,   ,   ...   ...    ,     :         !           : "  ,   ".   ....

        ...
,   .     :
-  ?
-  ?
-   ?
-     ?
-???    (        )
- , .
-     ?????????? (  )
-   ? ?
- **,     (     )

----------


## 1985

> ,           ,      .  ,  ,    ,          ,   .


         ,   ...

:
:    ?
:  ,

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

,    :       ()  "  ".      .   ,  ,     ,         .        .     .     ,    .     .     ,  : "  () ,  "  ",  ".       50- : "  (),         "  "!"

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## ptihka

> ,    : 
> "  ,      , ,            :     (, ,   . ),  ,  ,      . .    ,        . 
>  ,  ,           ,        "


 :Big Grin:  :Smilie:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ptihka

> ,   :
> - , ,  2005,  ,  ,     ...      ..
> (  1,  ,    ,  ,        )
> - , ,  -  ?
> -  , ,      ,  ...


  :Stick Out Tongue: ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

: ,   ,      .   : "      ".

----------

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## provolya

,   .

          ,      (  ).   .  . , ,   ,  ,  ,  .  .   ,  ,    ,  ,  ,     .       ,   .        ,   ?        ,    ,        ,   .  ,      :Wow:   :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1985

> 


   .     .    ,    ,       :Wink:

----------

> ,   .
> 
>           ,      (  ).   .  . , ,   ,  ,  ,  .  .   ,  ,    ,  ,  ,     .       ,   .        ,   ?        ,    ,        ,   .  ,


 ,        :Smilie: 
     ,    ,      .      , .          . . ,   ,   .   -,      -         .  ,   ,         ,        .         ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## provolya

> ,       
>      ,    ,      .      , .          . . ,   ,   .   -,      -         .  ,   ,         ,        .         ,  .



,   .... :Wow:

----------


## provolya

,    .   ,    ... , ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## 77

,       

    , , ,     2 .          .      2 ,    ,  ,              3,5 ,  ,   ,    .  ,       ,           ,        .

,       ,   ,   ,           ,     !

  ? ,          ,  , ,        ,       -  .     ,      ,    2 ,       ,         ,       .

            :

1.  ,                   ,    ,  .

2.  ,             ,          ,       ;

3.  ,     ,      ;

4.  ,   ,   ,  ,      14  2010 . -            ;

5.   ,     ,   ,       ( ).

       ,   ,                 .       .

    ,  .

       ,      .

     -
---------
 :Smilie:  http://kp.ru/daily/24539/719391/

----------

"",  "  ".  :Frown: 
 ,     -  , ?

----------


## lissy

:Speaking:

----------


## jokonda

23           .   .     ,     ,            .    :Smilie:   ,  -    :Smilie: ))

   ջ
 ..
22  2008 .


   ջ

        ջ,   ,    ,   ,          .

1.   
1.1.      ջ                .
1.2.       ջ     :
-  ,    ;
-      ,
-  ,     ,         .
         .
     ,      ,                    .
            3 .

2.   
   ջ :
-    ,  ,      , 
-        ,         ,
-     :          ,      ,  ,       ,
-   ,    ,
-             ,
-     ,    
-                 ,     
-                    

3.  
3.1.      ,   , ,  .

4.     
4.1.      ,        ,   ,         ,  ,              . 
        .        ,    .         , ,  .

----------


## YUM

,      ...
  :
"  !         9-   , .      ." :Wow: 
   :
"  -     .       -     ,     ..."
 :Wow: 

 -    ,     ...

----------


## tatyana2010

,       .     ,    .     , ,  "  .   ".       , ,     .         ,      : , ,     ,   . 
    ,      ,   .         ,   ,  -  .    ""    ,         ,     : ",  . ,   ,  ",    .

----------


## evavir

.   -    ,      ( )   .    "-": :,   5 " (    :    1).   -  .    : "   ?".     : "  ?       !"   :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana2010

.        : 
- ,  ?
-   ""!
-    "!"

----------


## YUM

:
-    .
-   25  ! 
-  -   .
-                ?
-   ,  


": , ...."
-    !      ,    
-       .
  : 
-  **,  !  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> :
> -    .
> -   25  ! 
> -  -   .
> -                ?
> -   ,  
> 
> 
> ": , ...."
> ...


 
-        ?
-     ? 
-  (!  :Wow: )
- -,   20  .
-     ?
-   !
- ? 
-  
(,  )
-  .!        ,      
- !!!! 
      !!! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## villery

*YUM*,     -?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

:
- , !      ?
- ----.
-  ! ! , ,    !
- ????? (   ) ,  ?
-  !

 ,    ,   ""         ,        -.

----------


## margo1124

",     ".  ",  ,            .
 ",  " ,            ."

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,     -?


 1992-  (     91-)  .    . 
  .
(.  :           .
    ,         ... :Big Grin: )

----------


## -

))
  ""
-
...      "   "
 ,  !  :Wow:

----------

> ,   .
> 
>           ,      (  ).   .  . , ,   ,  ,  ,  .  .   ,  ,    ,  ,  ,     .       ,   .        ,   ?        ,    ,        ,   .  ,


....

    .    .       (   ,     ).   .       ,       -.   ,   (),  ,        -.  ...    -       (      )  :Wow:    ...       -   .

----------

> (    ). :
> "       " (, ...) 
> .   .



    : "     .  . "

----------

.         .  ,   1     01.09  30.09.   ,       (3 .),     (4 .),    3  .  -      30- ,  ,          01.09-29.09,  30.09    .    ""   "    12    ,     30-  30- ?"       ,    1-        30- ,  ,  30-.

----------

...  ,    : 
 ,    ,   : " , ,  ...  :Smilie: )))"
   : "....."
  ,    :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

,   .
     * * *
      ,   ...
     * * *
        .  -  .
     * * *
     ...  ,   .
     ***
      ,     ...
     * * *
        ,  ...
     * * *
     ,    ,   !
     * * *
      ,     ...
     * * *
        :  ...
     * * *
       -    .
     * * *
       !..   !..
     * * *
      :  -   !
     * * *
        .   .
     * * *
      :  !
     * * *
        .  .
     * * *
          !  !
     * * *
         !
     * * *
      ,   ...
     * * *
         ,  !
     * * *
        :    ...
     * * *
      ,    ...
     * * *
       :   ...
     * * *
      ,  - ...
     * * *
          ...
     * * *
     ,  . !
     * * *
     ,  , :  ...
     * * *
         ,  .
     * * *
       .    ?
     * * *
      ,  -:    .
     * * *
       ,   .
     * * *
       , .
     * * *
        ,   !
     * * *
      ,  ,  !
     * * *
      ,   ...
     * * *

----------


## Perla Negra

-   ...      .   -  " ?".      .  .           : "  ...?"...       ,   ...   :Redface:  ,      WC...    ...          ...       : ", , !!!"...        : ",        !!!"...  ....  ,       ...  :Wow:

----------

> ,       .


 -    .  -    -         :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

"           "
      ...  . :Wow:

----------

,  .   ,    ,     ,    .    - ,    . ,      ,    -,      - . 
,   ,  ,       . 
   ,    , ,   , : ", , -     !" 
   ,   ,     ,  ,   ,       ,   ,  .
 :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

> *...*


  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

.    .
                 ... :Frown:  :Frown: 
         !    .
 ,   - ?

----------


## -

> :
> ...


  :Redface:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   - ?


    ()   ,      . ,        .    " "      ,    .

----------


## YUM

> ()   ,      . ,        .    " "      ,    .


! .  - "  ".
      .       .      .   ,    . , ,    .
         ,   .

         ( )
-...,  ,  . 
  ,   . 
.  -   ...
 , ,    , ,    :Stick Out Tongue: ,  100,.   .
  ,    ""    (  ).     (   ),      ...
(  ,  - -  ) 
!  ,   !!!!
   ,    - ...!!!!! 
(      ,   .   ).
 ,        ...!!!!     .
           .  - ! 
     ,  ""           ("   "),  ...        "".           -  ,   ,  ...   ,        ,      -   .
   ?  ,     .
  ,      .
  ,   ,    . -   ...     .   :      .

     ... :Big Grin: 
  ,   ,         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,         ?


     -      -     ,  ,        -... , ,     ,    ,  .      , ,   ,   .       ,    ...         ,      ,     .
     ,    ...
    :
 (  )   ,      (    ,    -).          .     ,     / : ", ,   !"

----------


## YUM

,    .  -
        ?

"      .     ,   GZT.RU      .
  ,  ,      (   Ļ),  1  3000 ..."

 :

----------


## TatashaP

:
      ,     ,        ,   ,   ,   , ,    ,    ,      ,   ,    ,      ,  ,                 ,   ,  .    )))

----------


## Melindachelsi

> :
>       ,     ,        ,   ,   ,   , ,    ,    ,      ,   ,    ,      ,  ,                 ,   ,  .    )))


   )  ,   ,        ( ).     ,    ""    .    "   ", ,      ,        :yes: .

----------


## -

:Wink: 
 :Frown: 
 :Wow:

----------


## 1996

> )  ,   ,        ( ).     ,    ""    .    "   ", ,      ,       .


 ,            :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ,


    ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.

    .    .   -    

"   2    **"      .  ,   ?  ,   , ..    .

      ,   (       ) .      .      .

 :Big Grin:  

        ()

----------


## lucky_devil

,        ,    ,    .
     : " "))))))))   ,    -   .
     ))))

----------


## Meteora

)) .. 5 )
  ..   ...    (     ))   , ...    !)             !
,   ...  ....      !)-    )))   ...     ...   ....      )))))))))))))))))))   :Wow:     )))  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mizeri

> -   ...      .   -  " ?"....


 ,     ,   - ,  .      ,      6  .         14.00    ,              .      -     ,        .              .      5-6       :Big Grin: ,   ,     .     -      14.30 (    ),    - .     ,      -  ,       ,     (    ),   ,                   ,      ,   .
            ,                   .     (  )   ,      ( ,      ) ,       ,    ,        ,         (     ).          (     !),   ,   ,      WC ,      (  ),         - ,   ,   ,         ,  -  (   ).         !        .
      !        !

----------


## YUM

.-, --...
       ,     .  :
- ,   ...
 ,  ! :
-     ...
-  ,  ...
 :Wow:

----------


## ALEXIANA

,  ,  - ????))))

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

.   . ,  . 
 ,  .            , ,    ,     : " !"  :Phone call:

----------


## mizeri

)))
    ,    (     ,    ,      ).             ,  , ,  ,      .        , -  .        ,       ", !"         " ,  -  !".       ,    - " ?    -    ?",         . 
  ,  )))).

----------


## Melindachelsi

,   "", ... 

""   "" ,      .     : "      ?!"   : " !     !"

----------


## flylen

.  -    ,  .      :
-    ?
       :
-  !
  ,  ...       ,    ,       .
-    !

----------


## YUM

.
    . .



> 49, 51, 53 -     . 
>          2    .

----------


## mizeri

> .
>     . .


    ""      ))).                                .  -    "      ",              ))),    .

----------

> ,   "", ...


   ....

    (   ).  ,      ,    .    ,   - ",      , ,   ".  10 ....

----------


## Melindachelsi

:Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> (   ).


  .   (4 )  . ,   ,      -   ,         ,      .

----------


## YUM

,        .
: - ,    !       ...
.   .    :



> -          (-).   .            -
> ?:
>      -!  146


 ,  -    , - ,    



> ?


 ,   , -



> ( .)    ( ) -  ,        -.      146 ,  ,          -.   
> ?


    - "   "  ""



> ...    .





> .    .


      :



> -    -.   - !
>         - .
>       - .          .
>   -    .
>   .





> 2-146- ?





> (, )
>  - -      ,     !
>      -             
>     !


  ,  -  "  ..."



> .    " "    ?


 - 



> "      "    ....


"  "  ,  



> 1861 ?





> -


 .
, -       "".   !



> ,   ?


-      



> !
>         ?


 -  ,  " "



> 


-  -



> .


 -      ,    



> ,   ?


-    .




> .   .    -      ..


 -   (, - ) 




> .        .   .         .


 -     .



> ...


  " ",    ""  .  ,   ,    ,    .      .



> !


-      .



> ?  %?


 -    (       - ,  -       ?)



> "       ."
> 
>  -   ?


-  " ".



> .       "  "?


-  -        " "



> , !
>         !


 -   



> "        ! "
> .


   ".."



> ,     ,     ....


 -   ,    .




> -


        .



> , <> , ,


-        



> !    -  !    ""    .


- ""  



> ,    ,   (?)     .


 -    



> ,


     , - .



> ,     !  - !     ,    !
>  !


 -    .



> ,


 -   



> . =)
>  ,   ,    , ,  ?


 -  " "




> ;    ,   ;
>  -  ;
>   -


 -   ,    



> ",   ;" -   ?


 -  " ",    




> .


 -   ,   ""



> - - ,  <***>  ,     .


 -    



> . , *  .


 -    



> .       ...


-     .



> <***>


 -   



> .... ! *  *

----------

*YUM*,  :8:   :Wow:

----------


## Glawbuch

,  ! .   :yes:

----------


## Akela7

,     ,     ...  : "   "?   ,   " "            -   ""   :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> -


,          )))).

   ""        .     ,      (  ).   (     ..       )    " ". -          ,      ,    ,   ,  (   )         "".    ,               .  ,          ""   .   ,           ,                ,   ,  , " "     ,           (                 ).            ,                  (!).     .         (  "         ")       .    ,       "- - -"     ,      ,      .               .                .             ,               ,     ""   ,   .       ()      , ..          "", "", "",  .  . 
     ,               .          ,     .
                 ,       ,     . 
  -  (     )     ,       ,                "" .    -    ,          ,            .      ,               "  ",    ,       .

----------


## Isumina

:Smilie: 
       ,        ,       ,    )))))   ,     "       " ))))  .....        !)))))     .....

----------


## -

?

----------


## YUM

> ?


(   -;53157908]    ,  -    !!!!

 ,  ...      ,  .....
 ?        !

 ,     ? 
 .
   -  ,   -  .....
 ?
 -  ,   -  ! 
    ...-. 
     !
  ...
***,   ....
  , -,     
   ,     ...  :Wow: 

   -    ....
   -   -, , !!!!!

  ...

----------


## YUM

.  -! ,     ,          ,  ,  .
,  ,       -:



> ...  (   -)
> :
> 
>     *   
>     *     -
>     *     ;
> *    ;< ?>
>     *   ;
>     *  ;
> ...


 ,   -   - ?
      " "    ? 
  25-35 ,   ,  - ,     ? 
   :  Excel,   ,       <?> ...  .
   - ? :Wink:

----------


## YUM

-    . (   -  )
-   :  (... -   :Stick Out Tongue: ) ? ?  ?
(    )
-  ? ?        ...
-    ? ,     -... :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

5,  ..     ,       5,   .          7   "".    ,    -. : 
1.       ,         .
2.    ,     ?
3.         5,   .
    ,       ,               (    ))

    (  ,     ).
 () -      .
 () - ,     .
 - 

-       .
 - ,  100 

 - (    ) -      ,     .
-    ?
 - () -  !

-  (    ),    .
-    -,  ?
- , ,   ,     ,   ,       "",      .   " - ?",   ( ) ", ,  ".
- --
- ,          
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,  .        "  30".   ,        ,    ,   10    ,   "-!"     .  -     ,  ,      . ""    "",   ,    .  10   , ,  ,   :
-!!!!     !!!    1 !!!  3!!!! !!!!
:
-.  ,   ,    ...
-   3 !!!     1!!!    !!!
,   :
-.   ,  ,   ...
-   !!!  3  !!!!! 3 !!! !!!!   ?!!! !!!!!!
,  :
-,     ! 1 - , 2- ...
, :
-,  ?!     !!!!   3 !!!!    1!!!!!!  !!!!!!
 ,    ,  )))
-,   .   3 , 1  ,   , -  .    ?      .  .
,    "":
-   ,    3 ,    1!!!!   !!!
:
-,   (  ,     2.  , ,       "   !!!")
     . :
-!
     ",  "))))))))
     "."  ))))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

???

----------


## Irusya

> ???


 ,  "  ...")))))    ))))

----------


## -

:Wow: 
, 24.02.2011 10:26:13:




, 10:26:47:
 :Big Grin: 

, 10:28:06:

----------


## Melindachelsi

-   .      ,       :yes:

----------

> 


  --  :yes:

----------


## NikGerka

, --,     . :    .
 (-  ), , :       :Smilie: 

   -       :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

- , :
 ,   ...
   . :Wow:

----------

> --


  :yes:       ?       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## E_As

-        .    : "   ,     "

----------

,  . .    ,  ..  ,    )))    ,      .   ...       ))    ,        ,    ,   (   ),      ))) ,       ,       ,       ..  ,        ,      .      ,     ...           ,  : - ,      !!!   : , ,    .         !

----------


## -

> --


,         :Wink: 
 :yes:    -
    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


   .         :Big Grin: 

     ,   .   -     ,   .  -   ,   ,    ""  ,    "" - .   ,     .

----------


## -

> .


  :yes:     - ,      :Wow:

----------


## E_As

> .


       ,    ? :Smoker:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,     .  ,     -  .

----------


## E_As

> ,     .  ,     -  .


    -/  ,     . ,    ... :Smilie:

----------


## -

> ,    ?


 ,  ....
   ...
       ,      "  "  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> .. ..        ..               ..      ..... ...     ..      ...         ..      ...     ..   ..)))))           (   )..    ...
> - ..      
> - ..
> -       .....  ...   ...
> - ..  ..   ..
> 
> (    )
> 
> ......( )
> ...


()

----------


## ZZZhanna

...   :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

- ,  ().



> ,             ,     ,  , ...
>         ,              2:00,    1:15.


 :Wow:

----------


## ponka76

: :Phone call: 
 - ?!
 - !
 - , .
 -  .
 -     - !
 - ,   .
 -     .
 -    .
 - ,     - !
 :Wow:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

,    : 
"           ,     ,          ".

----------

- , .      :" !"  :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

()   



> -             ...
>  ,        10  ,     ...      ,        ...


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Piter legal

-           .    -     !

----------


## E_As

> !


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Piter legal

:yes:   ! 
 ,         .       -  :Smilie:   (      )

----------


## E_As

> ! 
>  ,         .       -   (      )


 :Big Grin: 
, *Piter legal*,        ? :Big Grin:

----------


## 77

> ! 
>  ,         .       -   (      )


,

----------


## mizeri

,    ,         :

"18.       :
	 ,  ,    , ,     ,    ,       ,    
 ,  ,        
	 ,  ,    , ,     ,    "

 :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

-   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

"8. ,        ,      , :

	 ,   
 "


"13.      ?
	 , ,    ,         
  ,        
	 , ,   ,  ,         " -  -  :EEK!: 


"45.      


 "  :Cool:

----------


## YUM

,     (   ) ""    " ,     ".



> ,


  ,  " ", ,        



> -      ?
> 
>         ,          .
> 
>   ... =)))


 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

,   
--  :Wow:

----------


## Melindachelsi

> ,


  :Smilie: ,  15     .    :Wow:

----------


## Storn

,    ....
  (       500 . ),     .....             ..... ,      .....
     - *     ,    ,   ....   * ...  :Big Grin: 
                 ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## OlgaK

> ,   ....    ..


     ...  :Wink:

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

,      .  ,       :

"   ,         -        ,     .  ,     ,             .  ,    .      -
        .  ... ,    - 500 . .

      ,   500  -   -  ,  .  ,   ,    .  ,    .        ,   30       .        .  5    ,  .

        .  -           ...   ...   ,   -      ,   ...  ,    15,   . 

  ,             .     ...
                 -      ,     .      . ,       -,        - .  
 ,    ,            .   .           .                  - ,   ,  ,   500 ...   ,          ,        !  . ,  -    500 .

    .         -    .

...         -      ,             5-7.      .      -    .   ,  
,        .        500     !

         .            ,      500 ..."

----------


## E_As

> ,      .  ,       :
> 
> "   ,         -        ,     .  ,     ,             .  ,    .      -
>         .  ... ,    - 500 . .
> 
>       ,   500  -   -  ,  .  ,   ,    .  ,    .        ,   30       .        .  5    ,  .
> 
>         .  -           ...   ...   ,   -      ,   ...  ,    15,   . 
> 
> ...


,    )))

----------


## YUM

""  .
   :
-  ,     ? :Wow:

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

> ,    )))


 ,        :Big Grin:

----------

...          ...    , ..     ...     ...

     ...       2007   ,        CD-     ...,            :

1.            ,   :
-   ,    ,    .  -   .

2.     ,   :
-! !  ?!
-,  .
-!  !

----------


## Melindachelsi

:Big Grin:

----------


## Storn

**,       ...?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,       ...?


.., " "?

----------


## Storn

?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Melindachelsi

> ,       ...?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Storn

> 


   ... ,    ....  :Big Grin:

----------

...                ...

----------

:
    ,       ,   :
-   -,  -,  -,   -   -... !

     ...

----------


## Storn

-   -?     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> -   -?     ?


 ,  .    - 10 .
   -  50.

----------


## Storn

,      ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## happy_rabbit

, !      ?    ))

----------


## YUM

> -   -?     ?


,  ...
  , "" -  ,     "-". :Big Grin:

----------


## E_As

> ,  ...
>   , "" -  ,     "-".


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


 :yes:  .
 -  .

----------


## E_As

> .
>  -  .


    ))

----------


## YUM

. ""     ...
"     ,       ,       .      ,     -   , ,      ?       ,     -)) "
(.) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ˸_

,        ,     , ,   ,     .       :   " ", . ...  (        ) 
  ,  ,      "."  " " ...

----------


## mizeri

> ,  ,      "."  " " ...


 ,      )))))

----------


## YUM

> ,        ,     , ,   ,     .       :   " ", . ...  (        ) 
>   ,  ,      "."  " " ...


, , !
,  ""  ,   "-" :Wow:

----------


## mizeri

. .    ,   . .   - ,  ""   - ",     ? !" ( ,         ).    ,   -  ,   . .    ,  -  ,     . "?!".         . . "   ?!".    , ,      ,     . . " - ?" - .  -!    ,          .     - " - ,  ,  -    ( - ).....",  ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

...   - (  ).       .

:    , ,       , .      20..       .      ?
:      ?  ,     . , ,     ,    --,     .
.:    ,   .   ,   .     ?  ,      !
.:     ,    ,    ,      ,   .
: , -  ,  !   !   !
.:      , ,     !?!         ?
.:     .   , ,  .
.:      ,   .      
.: ,    ???   ,  ,    ???      ,  !
.: ,   ,   !    ,   ,     !     ,   ӻ  !
.:     -  ,     !!!!
    ,       ,   .

----------


## Storn

:?- ,    1  . -         .     . : -   , ,  ? - , ,     . ,         ,         . -   ,       ! ?-      ,     ? -  ,  ,  !

             ,        ( , ,  ). : -   ,     , -.      12 .    12   :-  , ,  ,     . : -    ,       .   .         .     ,     ,   ,     .  - : -    ? -       5  ,       !?

----------


## YUM

> ..., ,     . ,         ...?


 !           30  :Wow: 
    -      ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !           30 
>     -      ...


       .  ""...

----------


## YUM

> .  ""...


 :yes: 
.-        "".

----------


## mizeri

-            " ",  ,      "".    ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

".."   .


      ,       "100% "....

----------


## YUM

. 
  -     ?
-?  :Wink: 
     :
-      ...
-    .    ...

----------


## mizeri

-            "   ",            -   ?   -    ))))         -   ))))

----------


## MaXiuS

,   ,     .           .     ,     -.  :Smilie:  
    ,    .      .         ,   ,  . ,  -              ,       :
- ,  , -   , -  .
      , -   ?
    ,  :
-  ?
- , ,   ,    13 . -        ,    ...
,    .      .    :
- , ,  ,    ,       ( )  :Smilie: 
,      ,   -,  -.
  - ,         ,    .      -,   ,         . 
     , :
- , ,   ,   ,   . 
- , , , -   ...     -   .
- , ,       ?
-  ? -     . 
- , ,   ! -   ,   . -      .
    ,   ,    . ,    .         . 
- ,   .     .
- ,    ,      3017 .    ,  ,   , -    , - ,  , -   ,     .  :Smilie:  
        ,    ,     .          .    :
- ,  , - , - 3017 ,    , ,            ,        ? ,           . ,    ... 
   . ,      , -     ?  :Smilie: 
-  ,  -   , -     ,   ,          . ,       ,      :Smilie: 
- ,  ,      .    .
- , -  ,       ?     .  :Smilie: 
- , -      .       ?    ! 
- ,  , -   , -       .    ,   ... 
   ,         .  ,   .   , -     .  :Smilie: 
             : 
- , ,  ...
        ,  ,  -  .    .     .        ,           .          "",  , -   ...   :Smilie:

----------


## shape

,

----------


## professor

,  ,   !    : " ".          :Big Grin: 
,   -  =)

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,   !    : " ".         
> ,   -  =)


-...!
- ,         .  :

-    .  .

-      .   ,  .  ,   .

  .. :Wow: 
-! 

 -        .   70 .
   -53 . ..  ....  .
    .. ... , ?
,   ,    , ,  . 
      - !  .    -,     
   .
 ,        .     " "  :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

- .      "",     .            - ,      ""  . ..           "  ".            ...          ,      .                      .            .  ,    .        .        ,   ,   .       .      ,    ,   "        -   , ".   . , ,   ,    .   "  ""  . ** ."  :Wow:

----------


## mizeri

.     .    ,         .   ,   - ,         -        - (  ,   "" " ",    ,          "").   - ",    ?".  - "  , ,   ,  " (  :Smilie: ).     ,  ,        " ,  ,  ""        ".     , , ,   .    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> .     .    ,         .   ,   - ,         -        - (  ,   "" " ",    ,          "").   - ",    ?".  - "  , ,   ,  " ( ).     ,  ,        " ,  ,  ""        ".     , , ,   .


       ?!()  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


 .   ,  -   . . 
:    -0,22
 :Wow: 
     --!

----------


## mizeri

-    (10 )     ,      8-10   .      -   240    "",       - "    6    ? !  !". 
    -     (  ) -   -   ,     -  ,   - " ,        6  ,  -!" - ,       )))

----------


## YUM

> .   ,  -   . . 
> :    -0,22
> 
>      --!


! 
      . :Wow:

----------

> ! 
>       .


,        .  :yes:

----------

:
" ,       !"
     :
" ,     ( ,  "")      !!"
...
   "  ("  -  !")  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

.
   :



> (   ) 10 .    .


_... :Wow:

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

!
     ,  ,  
 -  .    
     .
   :
    ,     - 
  ,    .  ,  
"" -    1,5% ,     .   ,    ,     ,     .   .
  .    , , 
     .  ,           .        (     )         *.wav.
  -      ,  
     .   - 116, 121 118. ,      ,  
  ,    (     ).   , ,   .
      .  
   ,     
 ,      ,      .

http:// ,  .

 .      ,    ""   ,      .
     IP       (   - )        ( ,    ):   , , +, , + .   
    "".
     . 
   , ,   "
"     ,       .
,    .        ,         -      .

!
 .

----------

*Inka-Kalinka*, 

! - !

----------


## saigak

!

----------


## omigO

> ...?????


          100 %   .

----------


## Lenik

> .   ,  -   . . 
> :    -0,22


       . ,  .
    ,      .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

,     : 




> ,   3-       ,         -         ( ), ** .  ** ,     ,      .


   ,    :
        ,        .
          : ",  -  . ,  -  "

----------


## saigak

> ,      .


              .

----------


## Lenik

> .


  ,         ?      . 
         .      . -     ,    .
 -.

----------


## iov82

(  ).

---------------------------

:           .              4.       ?  ,            ?

:



 30  2008 . N 07-02-06/666

        ,  ,     ,         ,        23.03.2005 N 45,     ,                 ,     .

    ,      1  48        ,       . 

  2     " - "  5/01,      09.06.2001 N 44, ,    -  ,   .

                        04.07.1921 "   -         "  ,    ,      ,     22  2008 . N 03-04-06/6-272.

        .            .

         .     (, , )         ,       .

       ,   ,    ,   (, ,   ..),        .            ,    ,    .

    ,                .

             .

             .       .

     ,          .

 ,       ,      ,  .

                    ,                   ,  ,   2  9    21.11.1996 N 129- "  ".

    ,       ,               .
          .                       ( ).

        (),        ().

     ,        ,             012 ",   ".

   . 1 . 12    21.11.1996 N 129- "  "               ,        ,         ,   .

            ,      13.06.1995 N 49.

       ,         (  N -20   0309018).



..
30.09.2008

----------


## mizeri

> (  ).


 :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ..   ))))

----------


## saigak

!!!!     ....  :Frown:  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

.  :



> , ,


  -  ! 
.  . 
  .
:             .  :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

,   .       ,           ,       -,         -,     "", ,     ,  -        ( ,       ),              -     (      :Embarrassment: ).  -  ,    "   ,      ?".        ,  ,            , ..     .   ,  ,     ,  ,     (  ).      ,         -   ,    .   ,   ,   ,   ,    "  !",       .       ,     "-"?

----------


## saigak

> ,     "-"?


,    ,    ....  :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> ,    ,    ....


  :Smoker:

----------


## YUM

.
   .... :Wow: 



> 





> ,     ;       ;  ,  ,    ;   ;    , , ...


  .. .    ..   :Stick Out Tongue: 
    , .

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

, ,   ,    ,    . , ,   ,   ,

----------


## Pokemon13

,      ...
  :
"    .  :
-  .   .  ,   .
 :
- ,   .   .  .  - !
   :
-    .    .     -    100      ...."

   :
-  !    !       ...   -    .  ...

 ...

----------


## YUM

:    ...
 :
 ;
   ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## professor

:    :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

> .
>    ....
> 
> 
> 
>   .. .    ..  
>     , .

----------


## amlet

: "   ,   !"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


.     )))))

----------


## JLin

> .     )))))


"  ".    ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

.      (  ),      .        ,         (   ),    .    ,      -  ,  , ....  .  ,    ,    -  ,     ,    ,          .   -       ( )   .       -  ,    ,     ,  "".  ,     -"  -    ?!    !".   "    "   .      ,            ,     )))))        .... ::flirt::

----------


## saigak

> :    ...
>  :
>  ;
>    ..


    :

----------


## ZZZhanna

-  " "

----------


## professor

> " "


    ..  (   )  :yes:

----------


## Pokemon13

> 





> 


    !  :Wow: 
    , ?)))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

" "

----------


## amlet

)))))))))

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

-    .       ,  -       .     ,      : -, ,  ? ,     ,      : - 16  !

----------


## professor

!   ( ,    ,       )   .    :
-,    ,     12-   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
  ...

----------


## YUM

- ,    :

-        ! 
- , ? 
- !  106 ,  50..
-  , ?  :Wow: 

      .   ...


--    ,  -    ,  .    106 ,  50.   . :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

.    ,    " "    120   :Stick Out Tongue:      -  !      !
  ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     ,  "       ".   :Big Grin: 
 ,    .  ,    ,  ...        ,  ...

----------

-,   .         ?         ,       .     ?!

----------


## MaraSt

> " "    120


  .          4,5    13 . :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> ?!


       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> ,  ...


  -  .        .

----------


## YUM

> -,   .         ?         ,       .     ?!


!  . ,             ,  ..  - ,  ,     . , ,     (  ).
     -     .   ,      -  ... :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

... ...      :Wow:      -  ""

----------

> .


,      -.            ,    ...  , .

----------

> !  . ,          ,  ..  - ,  ,     . , ,    (  ).
>     -     .   ,      -  ...


, .       .         -  .     ,   -   .     ,   - ,        .  ,  ,   .




> ... ...


     ?  ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,      -.            ,    ...  , .


     ,    ,   .     .       ,   -    ,  -   ,      16    ,    - "     16  "   ....    ,   .    ,     .

----------

> ,    ,   .     .       ,   -    ,  -   ,      16    ,    - "     16  "   ....    ,   .    ,     .


    ,     ,     .   ,  - .       :

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,     .   ,  - .       :


  ?    ?  - , ...
      -   .  - ,  ...

----------


## pearlS

,           .
        .  -  ,    ,    .  :Wow: 
   .
  ??!!   18.00,       ,      "".

----------

> ,           .
>         .  -  ,    ,    . 
>    .
>   ??!!   18.00,       ,      "".


-    . ,       ?       ,     ?

----------


## Pokemon13

> ,


  ,   -      :No-no:   ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## pearlS

> -


      ,

----------

> ,


,  , .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Lesik1981

..      ...    ,    .. :Frown:     ..  ..    ,    ,   ,   ..

----------


## HelenY

> ..      ...    ,    ..    ..  ..    ,    ,   ,   ..


     -     -   :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> ..      ...    ,    ..    ..  ..    ,    ,   ,   ..


 ,         -,   ,       ))))     ,    )))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ))))


,   ,  -...    ,    - ,   ,    ...

----------


## HelenY

> ,   ,  -...    ,    - ,   ,    ...


         ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

,           ,      ,         )))))      - .     ,   )))))))

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

3     
,   
  ,  
   , 
 . 


 ,  

.   !!!!!!!!

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

. 
      .
       ,   ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .
>       .
>       ,   ,


        ,  ,  
  , ,

----------


## Pokemon13

*Inka-Kalinka*,   :Big Grin: 




> 


     ,    -   -  ,          -   ,       ,  ,   -   .      ,        -   ,   ..        :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 3     
> ,   
>   ,  
>    , 
>  . 
> 
> 
>  ,  
> 
> .   !!!!!!!!


  ?   !

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

> ?   !


 , ,          ,     .      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

:



> : 1327
>  : 
>   1237,


        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Veroneeka

:Wow: 


> ..      ...    ,    ..    ..  ..    ,    ,   ,   ..


,     !!!!!   )))

----------


## Lenik

+ . :
 1  * 15 
 :Wow: 

  10.1.  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1  * 15


,   !  !  , ...

----------


## mirka

> 3     
> ,   
>   ,  
>    , 
>  . 
> 
> 
>  ,  
> 
> .   !!!!!!!!


  ,      .

----------


## ˸_

"".     ,       "",   ,  " "     ""...

----------


## mizeri

,       ,      -  **  :Big Grin: . .

----------


## YUM

,             ?  
 :Frown: 
  !!!!

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

> ,      .


          ,   !    ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

,      20  .       .     .  .  .

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

, , !

, ?  ,  ,  

 ,  ,    ,   

 ,  , ,  

.     ,  ,

 ,    : ,

, , ,  ,  ( ),

, , .     .

 -,   ,  ,

 ,    .  ,  

,   -.       !

  .   ,  ,

( ),  

 !

 !!!

----------


## YUM

!
   ,    ! 
     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

,  9 .    30 .      ,     ,        ,       - . 
    ,      ",   , ?", "", . . ",      ?", ",    ",    "        ".          ,     ,     "       ,   ,    - "     ,     ,   !   !"  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
  ,   -  ,          .     -  -       )))))

----------


## YUM

,   :
-   ,   ,  .
.         
-  ?  ?
- ,    - !
- .!!!   -  !!!   .

----------


## nash975

,  168: "   ", " ".   ,   ,  ...   ,         .   : , ...   -,    , :  ...     ,      ?  ...

----------


## -

> ,  9 .    30 .      ,     ,        ,       - . 
>     ,      ",   , ?", "", . . ",      ?", ",    ",    "        ".          ,     ,     "       ,   ,    - "     ,     ,   !   !"   
>   ,   -  ,          .     -  -       )))))


      10   :Wow:

----------


## mizeri

,   - ,           ,  ,       ,    )))

----------


## -

> ,   - ,           ,  ,       ,    )))


  :Frown: 



 ...
http://derzku.livejournal.com/51363.html

----------


## mizeri

> ...
> http://derzku.livejournal.com/51363.html


   .   .

----------


## Lemori

> ...
> http://derzku.livejournal.com/51363.html


 ....

----------


## YUM

> ,   - ,           ,  ,       ,    )))


   "" .       ""? .   -  ,    .   "  ...",  "  ".  ,     "" ,  " "   .     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mizeri

> "" .       ""? .   -  ,    .   "  ...",  "  ".  ,     "" ,  " "   .


   .         -     .             ,               (     )    .
           "  "  -     .

----------


## YUM

> .         -     .             ,               (     )    .
>            "  "  -     .


  ,     !  :Frown: 
    -     ""  .
 ,   .   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

> ,     ! 
>     -     ""  .
>  ,   .   ,


   -  ))))))   .   -   .

----------


## YUM

> -  ))))))   .   -   .





> 


    " ".

----------


## -

:
-  ,    ,     ?

 -   .    ?
-    ,    ...
-    ,    ?
-      .
-     .       ,

----------


## sapfire

"   "    "   "...

----------


## Lenik

( ,  ,     )



> :
> 
> **

----------


## mizeri

> ( ,  ,     )


 :Wow:  :Big Grin:     .             ))))

----------


## YUM

, :
  - ,         ,   ,   .
  ,  .      .   ,      ...
""      ,   .  ,     :Wow:

----------

**   :Smilie: 
** 

**

----------


## mizeri

)))
         " ",       , ..   .
      .   "!   !"    )))

----------


## YUM

> )))
>          " ",       , ..   .
>       .   "!   !"    )))


!     (   )  ,     .()          -.

 ""    - .    "". ,  ,   ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mizeri

> !     (   )  ,     .()          -.


 ,     -   ,           ""   ?




> ""    - .    "". ,  ,   !


)))

----------


## YUM

> ,     -   ,           ""   ?
> ...


 ,    "" , "  "  .   - !
      "",    . .    ,     "".  - ,  , -, .        .   ,      ,  -    -    - : --... --.   - "",  ,    :   ,        ...
   .        /      "": --,     "   ",   (     !) ! ,  -  ""!   " " -   ...
 ,          !
  -   -    .

----------


## mizeri

> ,     "".


-   ,   -    ,         ))))))))))
      -   - (  -)  " "       *   *.

----------


## YUM

> -   ...  " "       *   *.


 ,  , .
 .        :Wow:

----------


## pearlS

> " " -


  .
    " "  ""      .
             1,5 .

----------


## YUM

,  ,   :
-     ? ...? ? ... ?
    -     ,   .     ,    !
    -     , "    ". 
, ,   -          .    -  (!)  ,             ( :Big Grin:  )
   -      ,         "8"  "0"

----------


## Lenik

-  (,  ) ,         97   :Cool: 
       .       : "  "  :Wow: 
     ,

----------


## stas

> ,


, , ,    -  ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

*stas*,   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> , , ,    -  ,      .


 ,  , 'c :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

.   -     .
       1-29 .
   1-   ,  , 1 . :Big Grin: 
  , ! 
  -       :Redface:

----------


## saigak

> -


       ....  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ....


-.      ,       .
(      .     :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## lidik

2010 ,    2-  .         :

"     

: \\....."

----------


## mizeri

> 2010 ,    2-  .         :
> 
> "     
> 
> : \\....."


))))


  -   -    .      -  .  ,        .      ,   )))     ,    ))))

----------


## YUM

. .



> 19  :
>    50,51,60,62. 5/2 .   21  30 ,





> 27 
> 
>    50,51,60,62. 5/2 .   21  35 ,


 ,   ""      :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

:
"  ""

   , ?

-,    ,

----------


## mizeri

> :
> "  ""
> 
>    , ?


   )))    -       .      . "    ..."

----------


## YUM

,     -.
-        ,     .
...
-    ?    !!! 
...
-    ...
(            )

http://tindeck.com/dl/jnhl (  ,   
 )
, .
  11 ,       ...
  ,      ... :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> . 1918  ! 
>        ,            
>   .


  ,    -  (). 
 ""? :Stick Out Tongue: 
   "" ,    ...

----------


## akelka

,  ,     ,    ,  ...      ,    ( )   - ,  ,  ,    :-)    ,      -          ,      ,    ...    :Rofl:    ,    :Wow:

----------


## akelka

(   " ?"):



20:45



20:45



20:45

    ,     

20:45



20:45

*,

----------


## akelka

,     ,    )))        "" (  -  ).       -     IT,   ()   -    ,    ,    . ,  ,  ,   -  ,  ,   ... , ,     (       ).  : "      ?",  : "   " (    )   .  ,   ,  ,     ,        :Speaking:   :Razz:   10     IT     )))))))    IT   !  :EEK!:      : "    ,     !"    ,     -  :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

(       )))   .         "  !".   ,      ,         .   :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

,       ...
 ,  ...
 - 
 () (  ) -     -!
 -!!!!???? --,  ?
 -      -?
 -    ?
 -          , !
 (   :Big Grin: )  -   ?
 -   ( -      :yes: ).    ,      .
 (,            ) - -          , ?
 -  !

 , . ,        " ,   ,     - ")))))

----------


## -

...
       " " 
  :	   

 :yes:

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lylya

: " .    ,     ,     .        ." 
 ,    80- ,       ,     . ,        .

----------


## YUM

- ,      ?
-  (    )
-    ?
-  (    )

(  )
- ,    .
  :
-  , ? 
- . ( , )   -  ?
- .
-   ?
-  .
- ???? 
(     ,  .     ,      )
      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

! 

      :



> : 
> 
>       ,    ,         !!!


  ?  ?

===
  "" 



> ,     :
>  (anket_old):    
>  (anket):         -


 ,    . 
  ,    ,    
-2 (     )
, .   "" ?       .

----------


## YUM

!  ! 
-     , -  .      ...
  ,        ? 
  - .  ,    "" ? 
   . 


,  !       .
 ,  ,    ,      .

----------


## YUM

> !  ! 
> -     , -  .      ...
>   ,        ? 
>   - .  ,    "" ? 
>    . 
> 
> 
> ,  !       .
>  ,  ,    ,      .


. 
 ,   ,  +31     .  .

      "".   "",   .

  .
 ,     .  .
 . .
,  , : ! ! ....! !  ! 

      "". 

  :   ! 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

:
 ""
 :Wow:

----------


## mizeri

,      .  ,   "       ".  " ",   "", ""...    "", "XXL"...    :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

.  ,   , .  "-, -  ,        !".  :Big Grin: . 
 .    ,  ,      . " ,   , ,    ,     ".         :Embarrassment: 
 ,     ,   .    . "   ,    ". :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Outemkes

, ,    ..))
   ..
 . . .    .  .                 . ,         ,   : "   ,   - .." 
, ..))

----------


## Outemkes

.
       : "    !"     .
   ,       " " : "   , ?"

----------


## -

((

----------


## YUM

> ((


 ? 
  ?   :Wow:

----------


## -

!
  !!!

----------


## YUM

... ,   ...    ""  .
:  
:   
,  ,  ,   ,   ""  !  :Big Grin:

----------

.  . - ,      :
: ,    2     
  , - .     .
 2 .
: ?
: 
  .
:   ?
:  .

-   ?
.
- ,  ?!!

----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=6Cev68cEl-E

----------


## YUM

, ...  ,   ...
 :Big Grin: 
  "" .   : 


> :   15   .   15  16 . 
>     ,     15      10 .
> (.        10  ).
>  ,      10 (. 9  ,     .


  "" 



> 2013 .  15  :
>  - 5
>  - 11
>  - 10
>  - 11
>  - 6
>  - 9
>  - 11
>  - 11
> ...


 :Speaking: 
 ,   ,    ...    ,    ,  -  
 :Greeting:

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

.   -   ,        .  ,        ,    ,  .

 .      .       .   ,   , ,  ..         ,   (  )  . ,   .    .       ,         .         -   ,  .    .  ,    .  ,  ,     .     ,         .      ,          !       2000 .   , , , .  , ,  ,   2 ,   ,      ,  , ,    ! 
       - (,    ,     ,      (),      ,  -!).    -     . ,  .  2,5    ,  -  !  , ,  .   :   ,          ,      .  !  ?  ? ,    ,         , :     ,  ?

----------


## YUM

> .   -   ,        .  ,        ,    ,  .
> 
>  .      .       .   ,   , ,  ..         ,   (  )  . ,   .    .       ,         .         -   ,  .    .  ,    .  ,  ,     .     ,         .      ,          !       2000 .   , , , .  , ,  ,   2 ,   ,      ,  , ,    ! 
>        - (,    ,     ,      (),      ,  -!).    -     . ,  .  2,5    ,  -  !  , ,  .   :   ,          ,      .  !  ?  ? ,    ,         , :     ,  ?


! 
  "  ".       ,      "  "   ?  ,  ,       .     "",  ,   ,             " ".
             .    "".

----------

,   , :




> ,   *(  )*   .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

> ,     "  "   ?


,    .       ,   ...
,  ,     .

----------


## YUM

> ,    .       ,   ...
> ,  ,     .


       .
   - ,   ,      ,     :Wow:

----------


## mizeri

, .   .   -  .   -     .
 -      ?
 -    ,  ,       .  . :Frown: 
 -  !  !   ,    ? :Big Grin: 
- :Wow:   )))!
  .         .      . ,   .
-    ,      ?
 -,     ,      ?       :Big Grin: ?
 - ,  ,   ! :Big Grin:  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

.   ,  . - .
   ,  ,     .
- ,  ?
-  ,  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mizeri

.     ,    ,     .              " ,        "  ... ,  :Big Grin: .       " - (44  920 ).  ""  ""        :Wow:  (   44920,00 (    ) ).     :Big Grin:

----------


## Desperado

:     30.12.       
 29.12?
. :  31-     ,   31-
  29 ,     .

----------

> :     30.12.       
>  29.12?
> . :  31-     ,   31-
>   29 ,     .


          ,   ?   ,       ,            .        .

----------


## ˸_

" " ,       "" (  ,  )   :
" ,         .            ()   . , ,        512  ,  2013       13%.  ,      512 ,     23% ."
      2012   ,     ???    ,     :/

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      512 ,     23% .


  .
 -  ...

      ...

----------


## mizeri

:Wow:    . ,        ,     !

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    ? ,   -  ?    -  ?     ,    ?

----------


## mizeri

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;53888392     ,    ?[/QUOTE]
     .            512   23%   .

----------


## YUM

,      " ". 
23 % ,   ,  + 10% ,    "  " ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
**    ...
     23 %  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 23 %  ...


 -  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

> ,      " ". .


          (     " "  ),      "".       -    ,    ,    .         :Frown:

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

, ,  ? 
   ! 
-  ! 

 ,     
   ! 

    ! 

  : 
   , 
   ! 
  ,  , 

  , 

,    , 
,    
  ! - 
     , 
 ,  , 
 !    
   ? 

, ,    

   8 !

----------


## CHek

,     ,  ,        .     , ,   ,     , ,     .        .      , ,       ,   ,     ,     .  ,   ,      .   ,   :"  ...."   ,   :"       ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!", : " ,       ,    ."       ...   .       :"  ????  ,   !"

----------


## YUM

: 
-  .
   .
-     ...
- , !-   ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸_

,      , ,     () ,       . ,   .  ,          ,  : " ,     ?"...  
 :Wow:

----------


## saigak

> : " ,     ?".


      :"!!!".

----------


## YUM

> :"!!!".


 ,   , ,    .
      () :Wink:

----------


## 2012

.    : - , !    ?
 : -   ().   .

----------


## OlgaK

...
 -  ,  ,  ...
         ...     ... :Wow: 
  ...

----------


## YUM

. 
    ,  "   "      ,    ...-,     . ,   .
         "" :
-   ,    ! 
"      " ().
 ""    - ,  ! 
 :Big Grin: 
       :
-     ,    .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

:
      .    ,   ,                  ,    .
: 
? - 
? - !!! 
 :
       .
   220    .

   . 
    =sa   =1  :Playboy: 
---
. 
      :      !  :Yahoo:

----------


## Dinchik

> .
>    220    .
> 
>    . 
>    =sa   =1


!  :Wow:         ? :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> !         ?


-! 
 ,     . 
   ,    - ?

----------


## Dinchik

, ,        ,              . :Smilie:

----------


## ˸_

4-     -  : ,    6%.      ""...       ,  ,        ,    ,        .
 ,       ,    Excel      .  ,     ?  :Wow: 
   ,        ,        ,   - ?      ,            ?     ,   ? 
    ,      :Frown: .     ,  5   Excele.       1,     :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ,  5   Excele.        1,


  , ,  - !  ,  .         -  .
     .    ,  -   , ..    ... :Stick Out Tongue: 

 ,     ,   1,     ,    -   ()  .      ,     ,  ,  -    ,     "". ,      !  :yes:

----------


## ˸_

> , ,  - !  ,  .         -  .
>      .    ,  -   , ..    ...


,   ˸  ? ( ,    ,   "  "  :Big Grin:  ) 

    :





      ,   ,  excel-    ;

         ;
 .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dinchik

> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   ,   ,  excel-    ;
> 
>      ;
>  .


!       .      . :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> !       .      .


 .
      .
      :
  ?
  ˸? 
  ?  ,  " ",    = "" ?
 , ˸?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ˸_

,  -  ,   -  ,    ,       ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ˸_

""
 :    2002 , /   ,         .    ,    :Embarrassment: .  -   ,        2002 ,          , 10000 ..        ...  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...        ...


.    ,  .
   , , ,    : 



> "   email". 
>        "  ..."                           .


  ""    ? 
    ...!   :Mocking: 
 ,     ,        "",     ...
!        ,    .,   ,    ""     .
  -     ,    ...
  -    !   .

----------


## ˸_

> -     ,    ...


))) :     .  ,    , ,   ,  -  -   4000 .     ()    , ,       (   ,         ).  ,      , (    )    :      ,      ,   . 
     , -  :Wow: ,-             ))))))))))

----------


## YUM

> ))) : ...
>      , - ,-             ))))))))))


 , ... ....
 ,      .  .   . , ,   ,       ,   . 
 ,  , .      .  ,  ,     !!
    ,  ,     .  
      -    :Stick Out Tongue:  
   ,         ,    ... -       :Wow: 
 , .. ,   ,       ... " ".,  ...  .  :Big Grin:  :Wow:

----------


## ˸_

> ,     ,        "",     ...


    ,   - : 
    ,    -, .  , ,   .   ,   ,   .  : ,  -  . ,    ? - .  .   ,   - .   "",  . 
:    ,     ,  , ,   , : ",    ,      "",  ,  -  ...   :Wow:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


       (      )  : "      ." : " ?". ",  ."   : "    ?"     : "   ?  "

----------


## saigak

> -,


 ... ... :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

...
                 ,        ,     .            .
  .       :Wow:    " ?!".       " -  !!!" :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " -  !!!"


 :Lol:

----------


## YUM

- 
- ,  ?  ...
!      ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

: 





> ,  ,     730
>   ?


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

....    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mizeri

,   .   ..  ,    ,           )))   ,  ,     
"..  ".  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:   ?    ,   ,   " 28.08.13 -"

----------


## YUM

. 


> (              ). 
>            ?


   :
   "  ,      - "?  :Wink:

----------


## osfo

90  ,   . ,        ....    . ,  :
   ....,   -    .
,   , ,   "  ?"   
     -   (      )      - "   ?". : "  ? ".
   -          ,  ,     ...
(((((((((((((

   ,  .  .     .

----------


## YUM

> 90  ,   . ,        ....    . ,  :
>    ....,   -    .
> ,   , ,   "  ?"   
>      -   (      )      - "   ?". : "  ? ".
>    -          ,  ,     ...
> (((((((((((((
> 
>    ,  .  .     .


  :Super:  :Mocking: 
 ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ptihka

> ...   ,  .  .     .


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ,

----------


## osfo

..
    ,  15 .         " ".      ,     .         ,       ,      .   .     ,  ,      -     .  , ...    ,      -   ,    ".... ... .   .....??!! .................,     ..."   .     .    ,    . "01.06.****     ", "30.06.***        "....     ,        ...   ..

 ,       "       ?! -  ...   ,   ,       !"...



   ...

----------


## Vami

:

   ,        .         ,      .   :"  ,  ,   . .     ,    .  ,       ,   2-3 ,   . ,  ,   15        .    ,  ,   ,      ,       .     ,  .      .        ,    , . ,  , ,    .      . 

 .     .      ,  ,     .    5.    :     *****?!?!!,     ,       ,        .       ,     .         -.     ,          ,   ...,      ****,      !. 

  ,   ,         .     .        ,       .   5 -     ,   ,    !!! :    *****,     ,       !!!. . 

         .  ,      :  ,    ,     ,   . ,      .       ,  ,           ."

----------


## YUM

. ,  -     .  .
  -             
 -    . ,     ,    .
     ,    -      ?  - !
 , ,     ? ,   -   .      
 ,  -   -   .  . 
 ,      ,     , ,         
  *** .,   ,       ! 
   . 
  . . 
 :Mocking:  
    ""   :Hmm:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  .      , .
          -          - . ..     ,  ,   .. ,       ,  ..       ,     ,    ,  , ,     .  :Wow:

----------


## osfo

> ""


...   .... ,  ,  (    )...

----------


## YUM

...    . 
.       ,      .
 "".        (    !),       -   ! 
,  -  ,  "   "   ...          "  "   "/  "
 .         ...
   ,          "-"    .       
    -     ?  ::nyear::  :Bye:

----------


## mizeri

> "  "   "/  "


   !

----------


## YUM

> !


.        ...

----------


## YUM

> !


....    .....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸_

:   ,    ,         ,      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

.     Visa.   :  ,  .    .

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 
 :Smilie: 
   .
    ,        .    ,    .
 8 (2 )      ,          .  .
,.        .       2-3 .    .
     .       , ,  :Smilie:

----------

( 3 )       ,      .       .  : ",     ?   ?"

----------


## Enic

> ( 3 )


  :Frown: 
        ,  ,  ,  ,        :Frown:   :Cray:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,


   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !


,   !

----------

> ,   !


 :Biggrin:

----------


## 49

.   .        ,    (   ) ,      .    "       ",  ,      .    .     ,    .   ...       .             .       -   (     .   ).   -   . ,  ,     .    . .       , ,  .  .  .     .   : "  ,       ,     ."       "      ,        ." .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,        ."


  ""

----------

> ....    .....


,         :Mocking:

----------

> ""


    .

----------


## 49

> ( 3 )       ,      .       .  : ",     ?   ?"


 .    ( - 4   ).     ,      .     .   ...  -( )     -.    ,       : ", ,  - !"

----------


## 49

.  .  4 .         .   ,      .   .        "!  - !"

----------

7    .    " "        -     /,  . ,          -      ,        .       "0,005  = 5 ", "0,03 = 30 ", "0,5  = 500 ".     .    .  ,   ,       .   , , -         ""     .        :     .  -         .      : "     ",      .  ,       ,       ...   .     ,  .      : "  ?   ...".  : "   ?.."       (        )      ,      ,   ,    - .  :Wink:

----------

